# Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Outubro 2015)



## Vince (30 Set 2015 às 09:58)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias  (Outubro 2015)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting  (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal *
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais
​*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas *
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung  | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- IMAPWeather DEA (útil p/ Açores/Madeira/Atlântico - escolher Layers-Lightning)
- AEMET DEA Canárias/Madeira

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN

*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)

​*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2015 às 00:59)

Situação interessante no Atlantico para Domingo, com o Jet a fortalecer-se a jusante da região onde o Furacão Juaquin entrará em transição extratropical.

Com a intensificação do jet, a vorticidade/ar frio em altura associados á cut-off actualmente localizada nos Açores, será comprimida em dois núcleos distintos enquanto que um 3º núcleo se isola do jet polar e aprofunda toda a longwave, forçando a evolução para leste dos dois núcleos anteriores.
*
Vorticidade + fluxo aos 300hpa, T+66h*






Ao mesmo tempo espera-se que haja um processo muito activo de advecção quente sobre a Península, e haverá energia suficiente para que o núcleo numero 1 origine uma ciclogénese precursora, que montará o palco para o núcleo numero 2, já que estimulará a entrada de uma pluma significativa de ar tropical com theta-e 850 até 60ºC e pontos de orvalho acima dos 20ºC á sfc.

O núcleo 2 terá mais ar frio associado, pelo menos em altura, e há condições dinâmicas e termodinâmicas que parecem minimamente favoráveis á evolução de um complexo convectivo linear que irá entrar de sudoeste para nordeste pelo Território...em ultimo caso não se pode destacar que se inicie um processo de ciclogénese associado, que poderá trazer condições mais complicadas em especial aos 2/3 sul de PT continental.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2015 às 11:11)

Nos modelos globais GFS e ECM (saídas das 00z) temos este cenário para Domingo (e madrugada de 2ªf)


*ECMWF (acumulado 12h)*








*GFS (acumulado 3h)*






À primeira vista parece um evento relativamente pouco instável, pelo menos no Domingo, bastante húmido com muita chuva mas de precipitação excessiva horária apenas nas serras. O WRF de maior resolução da Meteogalicia tem a certa altura 40mm/h em serras do noroeste.
Na 2ªfeira já entra bastante instabilidade vinda de sudoeste, a mesmo que a Madeira tem que ter olho aberto no Domingo. 

Mas amanhã de manhã há um leque diversificado de mesoescalas para perceber melhor.


----------



## Thomar (2 Out 2015 às 12:23)

Já temos a previsão descritiva do *IPMA* para este domingo e segunda, 
além da chuva forte no norte e centro, muita atenção ao vento:

*Previsão para domingo, 4.outubro.2015*
Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes em especial nas
regiões Norte e Centro.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando forte
(35 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste, por vezes com rajadas da ordem
de 70/90 km/h a norte do cabo Espichel, e forte a muito forte
(50 a 70 km/h), por vezes com rajadas da ordem de 100/120 km/h
nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro em alguns locais.
Subida da temperatura mínima, mais significativa nas regiões
Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_Atualizado a 2 de outubro de 2015 às 10:28 UTC_

*Previsão para 2ª feira, 5.outubro.2015*
Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde, gradualmente
de norte para sul.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro,
passando a regime de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados
de trovoada e rajadas fortes.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sul, soprando forte
(35 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste, com rajadas da ordem de
70/90 km/h a norte do cabo Espichel, e forte a muito forte
(50 a 70 km/h), com rajadas da ordem de 100/120 km/h nas
terras altas, enfraquecendo para o final do dia.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

_METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada._
_INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA._

_Atualizado a 2 de outubro de 2015 às 10:28 UTC_


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2015 às 13:59)

Thomar disse:


> Já temos a previsão descritiva do *IPMA* para este domingo e segunda,
> além da chuva forte no norte e centro, muita atenção ao vento:
> 
> *Previsão para domingo, 4.outubro.2015*
> ...



Sinceramente acho que estes dias vão reservar-nos muita precipitação, para além daquela que está prevista.
Estava a pensar no caso particular da orientação da Serra de S. Mamede (NW/SE) que, com tanta instabilidade de Sudoeste, poderá beneficiar de precipitações mais elevadas do que as previstas.  

EDIT: os mapas de precipitação do WRF já dão mais precipitação do que o GFS e o ECM


----------



## StormyAlentejo (2 Out 2015 às 14:17)

http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...descenso-de-temperaturas-a-partir-del-domingo


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2015 às 14:53)

Depressão que mete respeito:






Bons indicadores (olhando para isto cria-se boas expectativas):
















Chega-se mais acima e é uma desilusão total :


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2015 às 15:05)

Orion disse:


> Chega-se mais acima e é uma desilusão total :



@Orion, será por isso que as previsões de precipitação do GFS são tão diferentes das previsões do ECM??


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2015 às 15:15)

Desilusão em que sentido ?


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2015 às 15:45)

Vince disse:


> Desilusão em que sentido ?



Menos chuva na zona dos Açores. Se o ar é seco a 700 hPa com pouco CAPE/LI significa que só se pode contar com as variáveis abaixo de 850 hPa para trazer chuva de jeito. Entre outras variáveis, o ponto de orvalho é moderado à superfície e a humidade relativa a 700 metros (925 hPa) também:








Dias Miguel disse:


> @Orion, será por isso que as previsões de precipitação do GFS são tão diferentes das previsões do ECM??



É impossível saber. Não tenho acesso ao modelo. Mas na minha região a chuva está bastante coerente (pouca):











O WRF ao menos dá mais uns litros:






---

Numa outra onda, tanta trovoada que NÃO faz por aqui :






Não é por falta de CAPE (2037) e LI (-5.1). Falta (mais) humidade e, especialmente, convergência...


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2015 às 17:06)

_Assunto:_ Previsão do estado do tempo no dia das eleições

No Domingo, dia 4 de Outubro, haverá uma mudança do estado do tempo no território do continente e prevê-se um agravamento significativo, que se prolongará até ao final de dia 5, segunda-feira. Neste episódio o tempo será condicionado por uma depressão em cavamento, com um trajecto de SW para NE, e entre as 06UTC e as 09UTC do dia 4 deverá posicionar-se a NW da Península Ibérica, com cerca 986 hPa. Associada a esta depressão ter-se-á uma massa de ar quente, húmido e instável.

No continente, o céu vai apresentar-se muito nublado, com ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros a partir da madrugada, por vezes fortes nas regiões Norte e Centro. O vento será moderado do quadrante sul, soprando forte no litoral com rajadas da ordem de 70/90 km/h a norte do cabo Espichel, e forte a muito forte nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, com rajadas da ordem de 100/120 km/h.

No arquipélago da Madeira, a acção da referida depressão irá dar origem a vento de su-sudoeste forte, com rajadas da ordem de 90 km/h, e vento forte a muito forte, com rajadas da ordem de 110 km/h nas zonas montanhosas. Prevê-se a ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes em especial a partir da tarde.

No arquipélago dos Açores, o céu irá apresentar-se com abertas, e há possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros, especialmente a partir da tarde nas ilhas dos Grupos Central e Oriental. O vento irá soprar muito fresco a FORTE com rajadas até 90 km/h do quadrante oeste.

Fonte: *IPMA*

*Proteção Civil* também lança aviso à população: http://sol.pt/noticia/414670


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2015 às 17:49)

A localização e a passagem das frentes vão ser cruciais para a seca. Pelo GFS parece que a chuva passa, maioritariamente, acima do sistema Montejunto-Estrela. Não vai ajudar muito a seca a sul. Talvez de dia 5 para 6 é que o sul consegue um maior acumulado. Mas estas situações geralmente trazem surpresas.
No dia 4 vamos ter uma amplitude térmica baixa e só a partir de dia 7 é que chegam os dias mais frescos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Out 2015 às 17:54)

mesm


guisilva5000 disse:


> A localização e a passagem das frentes vão ser cruciais para a seca. Pelo GFS parece que a chuva passa, maioritariamente, acima do sistema Montejunto-Estrela. Não vai ajudar muito a seca a sul. Talvez de dia 5 para 6 é que o sul consegue um maior acumulado. Mas estas situações geralmente trazem surpresas.
> No dia 4 vamos ter uma amplitude térmica baixa e só a partir de dia 7 é que chegam os dias mais frescos.


mesmo assim não vai vir tanto fresco assim, máxima de 28ºC logo a seguir à passagem da mini-frente por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Out 2015 às 19:09)

Previsão do GFS ( Run 12z) para rajadas de vento.
Manhã e inicio de tarde ventoso no litoral Oeste, rajadas do quadrante Sul poderão chegar aos *90km/h*


----------



## romeupaz (2 Out 2015 às 21:13)

Lançado também para todos os distritos a norte
*
Avisos Oficiais IPMA para o distrito de Leiria*
Ultima Atualização: 2015-10-02 16:56:56
*Amarelo: Precipitação de 2015-10-04 03:00:00 a 2015-10-05 16:59:59*
Chuva/Aguaceiros - Periodos de chuva por vezes forte passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir da tarde de dia 5 que poderao ser por vezes fortes acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas fortes

*Amarelo: Vento de 2015-10-04 03:00:00 a 2015-10-05 16:59:59*
Rajada Máxima do Vento - No litoral rajadas da ordem de 70 80 km h Nas terras altas rajadas da ordem de 100 110km h


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2015 às 23:19)

romeupaz disse:


> Lançado também para todos os distritos a norte
> 
> *Avisos Oficiais IPMA para o distrito de Leiria*
> Ultima Atualização: 2015-10-02 16:56:56
> ...


IPMA já colocou todo os distritos acima do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, como esperado, em alerta. Tem é de ter a atenção a pequenos desvios das frentes, que podem ser fatais para Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Out 2015 às 00:36)

Bom! A precipitação prevista, pelo GFS, aumentou, para todos os distritos!! Todos vão receber chuva!
Esperemos nós 
O CAPE e Li também estão bastante interessantes!
Meteograma para Lisboa, saída 18Z:


----------



## Tufao André (3 Out 2015 às 03:35)

Tou com fé que desta vez aqui a nossa região (Lisboa) vai ser bem brindada com a tão esperada chuva, acompanhada de vento forte e boas hipóteses ate de trovoada!!  Assim aguardemos ansiosamente... Ja não era sem tempo termos algo de jeito!


----------



## stormy (3 Out 2015 às 04:04)

*Boas..

Para o dia de Domingo são possíveis algumas células convectivas com risco pontual de rajadas severas e precipitação excessiva.

Análise/Discussão*

Um forte anticiclone subtropical de níveis médios e altos afecta todo o oeste de África, com ar tropical que sobe desde a ICTZ e contorna o continente, entrando pela Península Ibérica.
A oeste da Península uma perturbação em altura mantém-se no Atlântico, com escoamento de ar tropical com origem no Atlântico central, que conflui sobre a Península Ibérica.

Associada á perturbação em altura, uma short wave deverá avançar a oeste de PT continental, com forçamento dinamico intenso e sobreposição do jet subtropical, originando uma ciclógenese rápida que estará em progresso durante o período.

No sector quente, sobre PT continental, uma massa de ar tropical profunda ocupa todas as camadas da Atmosfera, que se apresenta saturada, com espessuras geopotenciais altas e fracos gradientes térmicos verticais/pouca instabilidade.

Existem dois elementos que poderão assistir á genese de alguma convecção.

1- A frente fria, de caracter anafrontal, associada á região de cicógenese que passa a NW, que deverá afectar o norte e centro, tornando-se estacionária e acabando por se diluir.
É provável que junto desta surja alguma convecção forçada por mecanismos frontais, convecção essa que devido aos fracos gradientes térmicos/CAPE não será profunda..
Apesar de tudo, dados os fortes ventos de S nos niveis baixos e um poderoso low/mid level jet nos níveis médios ( 30-40m/s aos 850-500hpa), as estruturas que surjam poderão organizar-se brevemente em segmentos lineares com risco de rajadas severas  e potenciando a precipitação, que dados os extraordinários valores de água precipitavel será desde logo forte e persistente mesmo sem que haja convecção associada.


2- Na região sul, mais longe da região baroclinica, a nebulosidade será menor, pelo que o ar quente e húmido sofrerá aquecimento diurno á medida que se desloca para norte.
Ao longo do Vale do Tejo haverá um gradiente de temperatura devido ao aquecimento diferencial entre o ar que chega de sul, onde não há nuvens, e o ar presente mais a norte onde há nuvens e a temperatura é inferior.
Esta área de gradiente terá um comportamento de frente quente, e forçará a genese de alguma nebulosidade convectiva.
Alem disto, o aquecimento do ar que chega de sul poderá ser suficiente para disparar o CAPE para valores da ordem dos 400-800J/kg, que poderão suster convecção mais robusta.

Para  o meio/fim da tarde a frente quase estacionária deverá chegar  até ao Vale do Tejo, incrementando a convergência.

Assim sendo, alguns nucleos convectivos poderão disparar, num ambiente dinâmico similar ao presente junto da frente fria, caracterizado por forte shear direccional e forçamento/instabilidade adequados...num contexto que volta a favorecer a organização temporária da convecção em segmentos lineares e training lines capazes de gerar rajadas severas e precipitação excessiva.
Caso hajam bolsas de CAPE mais significativo, algumas estruturas supercelulares não são de descartar, e até mesmo uma tromba ou tornado fraco poderão ocorrer.

Por estes motivos coloco um nivel amarelo tanto para o litoral norte e centro como para partes do interior centro e sul, cobrindo as duas áreas acima discutidas.
A instabilidade em geral fraca e a tendencia para convecção pouco extensa na vertical limita para já a confiança num nivel de risco superior.
É tambem de referir que os modelos manteem alguma inconsistencia quanto ao contexto sinóptico exato que se desenvolverá, nomeadamente quanto á posição e evolução da frente fria.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 13:47)

Boa tarde.

A situação na Madeira será muito interessante pelo menos nas próximas 24 horas. Haverá muita água precipitável na atmosfera e um ponto de orvalho muito elevado à superfície:











Haverá muita ventania ao longo da atmofera (publico apenas a carta dos 850 hPa para poupar espaço):






A humidade a 850 hPa é muito inconsistente. Já a 700 hPa haverá bolsas perto da saturação:











Nota ainda para o CAPE elevado:






E o cisalhamento significativo:






A convectividade deverá ser dispersa. Os eventuais aguaceiros deverão ser fortes a muito fortes. Poderão haver células individuais muito intensas:


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 14:32)

Quanto aos Açores, um núcleo depressionário com alguma intensidade deverá passar a norte nas próximas 48 horas. Neste momento já há uma mas não tem capacidade parar gerar chuva interessante:
















O IPMA, na carta de superfície para amanhã, indica que a depressão será acompanhado por 2 linhas de instabilidade (mas eles regem-se pelo ECM). De qualquer das formas a instabilidade deverá ser bastante localizada, muito por causa da saturação do ar:
















Usando algumas das imagens anteriormente publicadas para o caso da Madeira, o ponto de orvalho à superfície será moderado e haverá alguma água precipitável (mas menos do que na Madeira).

O cisalhamento será interessante (muita ventania ao longo da atmosfera):






Nota ainda para a saturação do ar a 500 hPa:






Ao contrário do caso madeirense, não acredito muito em trovoada nos Açores (devido ao CAPE reduzido a moderado). Mas são possíveis e deverão ser dispersas (naquelas linhas concentradas). Os gradientes térmicos não são grande coisa. Quando as linhas de chuva passarem aguaceiros/períodos de chuva moderados a fortes devem ser esperados.

O ECM dá um cenário ligeiramente diferente. Confirma a saturação do ar mas indica um CAPE muito inferior e sugere que haverão algumas inversões:


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Out 2015 às 16:43)

Como tinha mencionado, as posições das frentes e linhas de instabilidade eram cruciais. Com isto, a previsão já coloca a chuva mais abaixo do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, diria até que Lisboa pode levar com uma bela carga de água. Mesmo assim há locais no Alentejo Interior que não devem acumular muito. 

Vou continuar a acompanhar esta frente de dia 4 para dia 5 de Outubro, que pode ainda mover-se ligeiramente.









Mas as expectativas para o centro do país aumentaram, e até o litoral alentejano pode receber muita chuva. Agora o Sol só deve aparecer no dia 7.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Out 2015 às 16:52)

o HALADIN está excelente para aqui:


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 17:01)

Alguma areia/poeira deverá cair tanto na Madeira como no continente com a precipitação:


----------



## stormy (3 Out 2015 às 20:57)

*Boas.

Para a noite de Domingo e dia de 2a prevê-se uma situação de  risco convectivo moderado, com condições favoráveis á génese de estruturas organizadas e aglomeradas capazes de gerar precipitação excessiva, rajadas severas e tornados.

Análise/Discussão
*
Um forte jet subtropical entra de WSW sobre a Península Ibérica, entre uma perturbação complexa no Atlântico central que evolui para NW e um extenso campo anticiclónico no norte de África.

No seio deste jet, uma potente short-wave associada a um máximo de vorticidade bastante robusto deverá entrar sobre o território durante o período entre as 21h de Domingo e as 03/06h de 2a.

Uma série de pertubações em altura deverá cruzar o território posteriormente, durante a manhã e a tarde de 2a, enquanto que o eixo da longwave situada no Atlântico avança para o G. de Biscaia.

Em todos os níveis haverá transporte de humidade, com valores impressionantes de água precipitavel, o eixo da pluma de humidade deverá entrar de SW para NW ao longo do território, e posteriormente uma área de frontogenese fria deverá começar a progredir durante o dia de 2a, afastando o ar mais instavel para sudeste.

*Dom21h----2f06h*

A 1a short wave é bem definida, com um dipolo de subsidencia/ascenção bem evidente nos campos de movimento vertical/divergência/convergência/humidade a 500hpa e 300hpa.
Esta perturbação deverá sobrepor-se ao eixo de maior advecção de ar húmido e potencialmente instável  á medida que se desloca para o território.

Nos niveis baixos, uma frente estacionária delimita a progressão para norte de uma pluma de ar tropical, esperando-se uma situação favorável de convergência/Frontogénese que se estenderá desde o litoral centro e sudoeste até ao interior centro.

Com a chegada da short-wave espera-se um rápido arrefecimento em altura, e o estabelecimento de gradientes verticais já bastante mais modestos, resultando em 500-1500J/kg de SBCAPE.

Neste contexto haverá instabilidade termodinâmica e condições dinâmicas suficientes para que surja uma linha ou aglomerado convectivo, e não se pode excluir que os processos baroclinicos eventualmente resultem na formação de um ciclone de mesoescala.

A presença de forte fluxo em altura, devido ao jet subtropical, e nos niveis médios associado ao transporte de ar quente ( Low Level Jet) deverá garantir shear moderado com até 45-50kts dos 0 aos 8km, e com carácter rotacional que se materializará em valores de helicidade aos 3km até 200m2/s2.

Neste contexto a convecção deverá originar sistemas lineares e segmentos em arco com estruturas supercelulares embebidas, capazes de gerar precipitação extremamente intensa ( mais de 100mm/3h ), rajadas severas ( acima de 120km.h) e tornados.

*2f06h----2f21h*

Durante o dia de 2a a pluma de ar mais instável deverá manter-se entre o litoral centro/sul e o interior norte e centro, até que o fluxo Atmosférico tome uma componente mais para oeste, forçando uma frente fria a entrar sobre esta massa de ar tropical, afastando-a.

As condições dinâmicas serão caracterizadas pela manutenção de valores de shear moderados, com carácter rotacional, e pela presença de vários campos de forçamento dinâmico quer por convergência á sfc quer por  divergência em altura.

As condições termodinâmicas deverão melhorar ligeiramente já que se espera que chegue ar mais frio em altura em especial no norte e centro..os valores de SBCAPE atingirão até 1000-2000J/Kg.

Assim, vários segmentos lineares multicelulares deverão evoluir, tanto junto da frente fria como livres no sector quente, e são possiveis algumas supercelulas...quaisquer destas estruturas gerarão rajadas severas, chuva forte e algum risco tornádico.

Tendo em conta isto, coloco um nivel laranja para partes do centro, sul e litoral...um nivel vermelho poderá ter de ser introduzido para partes do vale do Tejo na/s seguinte/s eventualidade/s:
- Haja de facto uma ciclógenese de mesoescala robusta associada á 1a shortwave.
- Haja uma melhoria das condições termodinâmicas que potencie a génese continuada de convecção.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2015 às 22:05)

O HALADIN está excelente:




já do GFS não se pode dizer o mesmo:




se for o GFS a ganhar pelo menos boa parte do sul fica praticamente na mesma...mas veremos


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Out 2015 às 22:22)

A chuva está prestes a chegar. Afetando primeiro, obviamente, o norte.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 23:53)

Particularmente interessantes as últimas cartas do AROME (run das 12h) para amanhã à noite a sul do Tejo.

30 mm em 3 horas começando timidamente na serra de Sintra e depois de uma forma muito extensa pela margem sul, Ribatejo e Alto Alentejo.
Desejo sinceramente que assim ocorra, para pôr um ponto final na seca, destas regiões pelo menos.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2015 às 23:58)

StormRic disse:


> Particularmente interessantes as últimas cartas do AROME (run das 12h) para amanhã à noite a sul do Tejo.
> 
> 30 mm em 3 horas começando timidamente na serra de Sintra e depois de uma forma muito extensa pela margem sul, Ribatejo e Alto Alentejo.
> Desejo sinceramente que assim ocorra, para pôr um ponto final na seca, destas regiões pelo menos.


esperemos que sim, o menos positivo para aqui é o GFS...se cairem apenas 11mm tal como prevê nestes 3 dias, pouco ou nada faz nesta seca


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 01:11)

Especial atenção para aquelas células a sudoeste.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 01:19)

nada mau o ECMWF...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 01:30)

Está a ficar interessante 
O deslocamento é de SudoesteNordeste


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2015 às 02:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está a ficar interessante
> O deslocamento é de SudoesteNordeste


Já chegou a Sagres! 
É só a mim que as cores do radar me fazem impressão? É que existem locais sobre ecos verdes e parece que está a chover mesmo muito, mas não passa de 1mm...


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2015 às 03:04)

Uma olhadela em modelos de maior resolução, entre a meia noite de hoje e o meio dia de 2ªfeira,
As diferenças ainda são significativas, sobretudo naquela linha que aparece no Domingo à noite/madrugada de 2ªfeira, a sul, nos modelos "franceses".


*WRF Meteociel*








*WRF Meteogalicia*







*AROME IPMA*








*ARPEGE Meteociel*


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2015 às 11:18)

Actualização de alguns modelos nas saídas das 00z relativamente à precipitação desde a madrugada de hoje até à meia noite de amanhã:

*AROME IPMA *(acumulado 3 horas)








*ALADIN IPMA *(acumulado 3 horas)

*



*



*HIRLAM AEMET *(acumulado 6 horas)

*



*



*ARPEGE METEOCIEL* (acumulado horário)







*WRF METEOCIEL* (acumulado horário)








*WRF Meteogalicia* (acumulado horário)


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 12:10)

Olhando ao GFS e ECM,  penso que há um agravamento para a próxima noite e amanhã de manhã,  onde se registarão as piores condições desta depressão,  quer ao nível da precipitação ( pelo menos no Litoral Norte,  o gfs mete o grosso da precipitação para a próxima noite) ,  vento e o possível aparecimento de trovoadas  ( que localmente poderá causar sérios problemas com algum fenómeno convetivo extremo) .


----------



## james (4 Out 2015 às 12:28)

Sem querer entrar em alarmismos,  mas penso que o facto da fase mais instável desta frente coincidir com os maiores períodos de precipitação previstos,  vento a soprar próximo dos 100 km / h e trovoada poderá agravar bastante a intensidade deste evento.  esperemos que seja apenas um bom evento meteorológico,  sem estragos de maior.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 19:08)

Boas!
Parece que a chuva vai começar a aumentar de intensidade, entrando primeiro pela Grande Lisboa ou Setúbal, de seguida, espalhando por toda a região a cima do vale do tejo, com direcção para Nordeste:


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 00:11)

Neste momento o alentejo está a ser varrido pela frente:


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 01:55)

Parece que Lisboa fica de fora...


----------



## Pisfip (5 Out 2015 às 03:26)

A estas horas, já o nowcasting se perdeu para muitos. Mas aqui fica para amanhã se recordar.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 07:50)

A verdadeira festa está prestes a começar 
Estofex em alta!!


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2015 às 11:06)

Passagem de frente com células mais agressivas embebidas na frente, com alguma actividade eléctrica, embora não muita.
A entrarem sobretudo pelo litoral norte e parte do centro.


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2015 às 12:20)

Boas..

Quanto ao rescaldo de ontem, a previsão que coloquei  acabou por não se verificar na totalidade, já que a convecção que surgiu foi toda ela pouco significativa.

Quanto á previsão para hoje, a parte relacionada com a short wave desta noite não se verificou devido a um mix entre sobre-estimação do CAPE e subestimação de alguma capping layer de ar Africano que acabou por ser ingerido e transportado mais para norte do que o idealizado.

Para as próximas horas, no entanto, parece que se desenvolverá uma situação interessante, tal como foi discutido na previsão, e de momento a confiança num período de convecção activa e severa está reforçada não só pelo contexto sinóptico que se está a verificar mas também pela presença de uma perturbação em altura que  os modelos definiam mal na saida de ontem e que hoje servirá de base para a activação da convergência frontal e pré frontal.
A importância do máximo de vorticidade é crucial já que a frente fria em si está bastante diluida e descaracterizada depois de um trajecto oceânico longo sob aguas quentes, ou seja, perdeu a sua capacidade de criar convergência por advecção de massas de ar com características muito diferentes, e está reduzida a vários segmentos independentes que de momento estão a gerar células bastante activas a norte e a oeste.






A minha opinião continua a manter-se relativamente á região centro e vale do Tejo,  um pouco a sul daquilo que o ESTOFEX coloca,  que é onde parece que haverá um melhor overlay dos parâmetros dinâmicos e termodinâmicos durante mais tempo esta tarde.


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2015 às 15:41)

No seguimento do post anterior, há que dar uma atenção especial a uma possível reactivação da actividade convectiva  sobre o centro e partes do sul, num ambiente favorável a fenómenos extremos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2015 às 22:43)

Amanhã vai ser o dia com as mínimas mais baixas, estejam atentos!


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2015 às 20:21)

Boas perspetivas para o continente e para o G. Ocidental (Açores):


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2015 às 23:28)

Um curto resumo. Amanhã um pequeno núcleo depressionário nos níveis baixos deve ficar estacionário durante algum tempo a sudoeste/oeste do G. Ocidental. Os ventos serão, na sua generalidade, fracos. A saturação de algumas camadas deve facilitar a precipitação.





















Resta saber se alguma chuva chegará ao G. Central.


----------



## Microburst (10 Out 2015 às 17:54)

O que se pode esperar de facto para os próximos 3/4 dias? Até o IPMA, que me parece ser um pouco mais conservador do que outros sites meteorológicos, aponta para um certo agravamento a partir de amanhã ao final do dia e até Quarta-feira, com a possibilidade da ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas. Alguém falou aqui, salvo erro, na "reactivação do sistema", o que poderá acontecer em concreto para as próximas 72-96h?


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 23:29)

Microburst disse:


> O que se pode esperar de facto para os próximos 3/4 dias? Até o IPMA, que me parece ser um pouco mais conservador do que outros sites meteorológicos, aponta para um certo agravamento a partir de amanhã ao final do dia e até Quarta-feira, com a possibilidade da ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas. Alguém falou aqui, salvo erro, na "reactivação do sistema", o que poderá acontecer em concreto para as próximas 72-96h?


Eu também não te sei dizer, mas pelo mapa do Met Office temos frentes até quarta. O problema das frentes é que mudam de posição de dia para dia, por exemplo, ainda agora o Met Office corrigiu a saída das 12h de amanhã. O facto da depressão estar mesmo por cima de nós faz um bocado confusão visto que não estou habituado a ver frentes oclusas a rodopiar por Portugal, e a precisão das mesmas não é perfeita. Até terça o núcleo chega a Lisboa mas até lá as cartas podem mudar! Acho que podíamos ter aqui uma pessoa que soubesse mais do assunto e falasse das frentes e da probabilidade de chuva ou trovoadas a partir de segunda/terça, mas eu não sei muito do assunto  Eu ainda ando perdido com as frentes pelo que nunca sei quando chove


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2015 às 23:57)

Uma pequena participação...



guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu também não te sei dizer, mas pelo mapa do Met Office temos frentes até quarta. O problema das frentes é que mudam de posição de dia para dia, por exemplo, ainda agora o Met Office corrigiu a saída das 12h de amanhã. O facto da depressão estar mesmo por cima de nós faz um bocado confusão visto que não estou habituado a ver frentes oclusas a rodopiar por Portugal, e a precisão das mesmas não é perfeita.



Nas próximas 36 a 48 horas as condições vão estar mais ou menos iguais. Há uma quantidade assinalável de água precipitável no continente. Vai variando ao longo dos dias, claro:






Isto é o fator a favor da chuva. Os contra são os ventos fracos a moderados, a humidade inconsistente e o CAPE/LI fracos:























guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que podíamos ter aqui uma pessoa que soubesse mais do assunto e falasse das frentes e da probabilidade de chuva ou trovoadas a partir de segunda/terça, mas eu não sei muito do assunto  Eu ainda ando perdido com as frentes pelo que nunca sei quando chove





Microburst disse:


> O que se pode esperar de facto para os próximos 3/4 dias? Até o IPMA, que me parece ser um pouco mais conservador do que outros sites meteorológicos, aponta para um certo agravamento a partir de amanhã ao final do dia e até Quarta-feira, com a possibilidade da ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas. Alguém falou aqui, salvo erro, na "reactivação do sistema", o que poderá acontecer em concreto para as próximas 72-96h?



Lá para 2ª os valores do CAPE devem subir, tornando mais provável a ocorrência de chuva (mais) forte e trovoada:






Não aumentará mais porque os ventos mais fortes continuarão a estar no mar:











Também na 2ª, uma depressão em altitude deverá chegar ao continente vinda de noroeste trazendo humidade e ar mais frio:


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2015 às 13:13)

Previsão do ESTOFEX para a ocorrência de trovoada.
As expectativas aumentam


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2015 às 13:56)

Estou em londres sem possibilidade de fazer grandes analise MAs desde ja desafio o pessoal Mais experience a discutir o character subtropical da depressao que vai evoluir ao largo do Sul entre amanha e 4a feira...nao vi is diagramas de fase MAs as poucas cartas que vi indicam uma Clara evolucao no sentido da genese de um ciclone subtropical..alinhamento vertical da ULL com a vorticidade de superficie pouco shear e poucas evisencias de frontogenese.

Interessante..


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2015 às 14:34)

Bom, parece que o próximo evento vai ser muito semelhante ao último em intensidade e localização (Açores ). Tem a vantagem de, nas previsões atuais e a médio prazo, afetar de uma forma ou de outra todo o território português. Mas por agora, vai ser, como já escrevi, mais do mesmo, com chuva dispersa e potencialmente forte. Alguns momentos serão mais delicados que outros, mas ainda falta algum tempo:











Apesar de haver bastante CAPE, a humidade a 500 hPa será quase sempre muito elevada. Isto tenderá a minimizar o arrefecimento evaporativo e, assim, a diminuir a intensidade das eventuais células de trovoada. Excluindo as outras variáveis abaixo, os movimentos verticais a 500 hPa dão boas perspetivas de trovoada:






Mais para a frente, a Madeira também poderá assistir a convectividade dispersa:











Sigo atentamente as condições nos Açores para averiguar a possibilidade de trombas d'água fracas. Do que vi, por agora, não há muitas condições


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2015 às 15:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Previsão do ESTOFEX para a ocorrência de trovoada.
> As expectativas aumentam



*In SW Europe a trough over Atlantic Ocean will move within a forecast period into a Portugal and provide conditions for DMC especially during the nigh time hours.*

só para completar


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2015 às 16:48)

Frente de instabilidade agora sob o país, a largar boas quantidades de precipitação no centro e norte do país.
À meia-noite temos outra linha de instabilidade, depois entra o festival das frentes oclusas. Núcleo vai ficar perto de Lisboa por boas horas e largar boas quantidade de precipitação na capital, mais de 15 mm são esperados amanhã, principalmente entre as 10h e as 18h não deve parar de chover e possível trovejar 
Sul também pode esperar chuva amanhã e terça.


----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2015 às 00:23)

Boa noite.
Amanhã o tempo nos Açores ainda será agradável, são possíveis alguns aguaceiros fracos no grupo Ocidental e céu muito nublado, por vezes com boas abertas no restante arquipélago, estaremos ainda influenciamos por uma crista de altas pressões.
Na terça feira, com a aproximação de um núcleo depressionario a nordeste do arquipélago, trará associado uma frente fria, a qual atravessará todo o arquipélago. 
A frente trará precipitação que poderá ser moderada.
 As condições para trovoada, nesta fase, embora que pouco sólidas, têm mais potencial entre o grupo ocidental e central.
A humidade a 700hpa será pouco consistente, a qual não será nada favorável ao desenvolvimento convectivo acentuado, por isso, deverá limitar a altura das células.
provavelmente terá associado mais cúmulos congestus em vez de cumulonimbus.

+48


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2015 às 10:34)

...Iberian Peninsula...

As the center of the low moves over Portugal, spout-type tornadoes and isolated excessive rain can occur in the vortical, low-shear, slow moving humid environment. Towards central Spain, large hail becomes more possible as the jetstream creates a zone of 20 m/s 0-6 km shear over the CAPE and significant lift at the front side of the PV pool.
http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 10:59)

Frentes oclusas bem visíveis no radar, a primeira frente que está a afetar agora bastante o Rio Tejo, deve-se prolongar ainda para o sul todo e ficar ainda durante boas horas a "deitar água" na regiões centro e sul. Com a capital perto do centro (bola amarela), não se vai escapar de consequentes frentes oclusas, a segunda frente a passar agora e que deve intensificar e rodar cerca de 180º em relação ao centro durante o resto do dia, com possibilidade de trovoada à tarde.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2015 às 13:39)

Fazendo uma curta previsão das próximas 48 horas nos Açores. Neste período formar-se-á o cavado que dará depois origem à _cut-off_. O Grupo Ocidental tem sido afetado por uma corrente húmida de sul/sudeste. Mas a baixa humidade nos níveis médios impede que haja um evento significativo:






À medida que o cavado se move para leste, formando mais um núcleo depressonário sobre o arquipélago, a humidade a 700 hPa aumentará, criando condições mais favoráveis à precipitação nos Grs. Central e Oriental. A convergência mais forte tenderá a ocorrer a oeste do núcleo, onde há menos humidade:











Ainda assim, as bolsas de ar mais saturado indicam a possibilidade de aguaceiros localmente mais fortes no G. Central, motivados pela convergência do núcleo. Parece-me que o CAPE ficará de fora de boa parte dos eventos (tenderá a estar na parte mais ativa, mas menos saturada, da depressão). Devido ao CAPE mais elevado, podem ocorrer aguaceiros mais fortes, e dispersos, no G. Ocidental:
















A situação mais delicada está reservada para o G. Oriental entre o final da tarde de amanhã e a manhã de 4ª. O ar a 850 hPa e a 700 hPa está muito saturado. O CAPE pode dar alguma ajuda:
















Os ventos continuarão a não ser muito fortes nessa zona da depressão mas deverá continuar a haver convergência à volta do núcleo:






Também parece poderá haver uma camada de estabilidade (na saída do GFS 6+42; 10º a 850 hPa e 4º a 700 hPa; gradiente térmico de 4º/km, ou seja, no limiar da estabilidade), potenciando a precipitação. A água precipitável a 850 hPa será significativa:






Não descarto a ocorrência de trovoada. A 700 hPa e a 500 hPa há alguns movimentos verticais interessantes. Infelizmente a humidade a 500 hPa irá minimizar o arrefecimento evaporativo. Na saída do GFS 6+42, há uma temperatura de 4º a 700 hPa (G. Oriental) e de  -14(+-) a 500 hPa. Um gradiente térmico de 5º/km (+-). Mesmo que não haja trovoada a saturação das camadas acrescentará mais chuva:











Poderá assistir-se a períodos de chuva e aguaceiros persistentes e pontualmente fortes no G. Oriental, especialmente nos pontos mais altos da ilha de S. Miguel, fruto da orografia. A convergência fraca a moderada deverá impedir que este evento se torne muito sério. Ainda assim poderão ser registados alguns acumulados muito interessantes.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2015 às 14:17)

Vince disse:


> ...Iberian Peninsula...
> 
> As the center of the low moves over Portugal, spout-type tornadoes and isolated excessive rain can occur in the vortical, low-shear, slow moving humid environment. Towards central Spain, large hail becomes more possible as the jetstream creates a zone of 20 m/s 0-6 km shear over the CAPE and significant lift at the front side of the PV pool.
> http://www.estofex.org/



Bah. Aqui não há condições para isso (trombas de água).

Complementando esta publicação:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-outubro-2015.8438/page-7#post-512467

Por curiosidade fui ver Portalegre (entre as 18 e as 21h):






Há ventos em diferentes direções (NE a 850 hPa e WSW a 10m). Nota ainda para o vento de sul, a sul de Portalegre (cidade) aos 900 hPa:






Cisalhamento abaixo de 10m/s (recomendado) em quase todo o território:






Falta só um CAPE superior e uma maior saturação à superfície (>90% recomendado) para que seja possível o surgimento de um tornado fraco (não-super-celular; mediante um _cumulus congestus_ ou um _cumulonimbus_). A célula não precisa de se formar na cidade de Portalegre. Até pode ser nas redondezas e deslocar-se para lá (tal como aconteceu no Pico; publicação no tópico dos Açores).


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2015 às 21:27)

O ECM e o ICON têm perspetivas diferentes acerca do local onde a 'curvatura' da depressão irá causar mais chuva. O primeiro modelo indica a norte, o segundo a este (a 72h a chuva acumulada é brutal):











A situação no G. Oriental continua a assumir grande importância:


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2015 às 21:34)

O icon é tão bom que coloca montes de precipitação dia 14(Quarta) no Continente e no entanto não vai chover...


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2015 às 21:42)

miguel disse:


> O icon é tão bom que coloca montes de precipitação dia 14(Quarta) no Continente e no entanto não vai chover...



O ICON não mostra chuva no continente no dia 14. A chuva prevista para hoje e amanhã no continente já está incluída na carta (chuva acumulada nas próximas 48 horas, a partir das 14h de hoje).


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2015 às 22:55)

O GFS chuta a chuva mais severa para o mar a este. Não vai ser fácil


----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2015 às 23:14)

@Orion na primeira imagem, parece haver algo de muito interessante! Isto no tripulo oriental! Ou será impressão minha!?


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2015 às 23:37)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion na primeira imagem, parece haver algo de muito interessante! Isto no tripulo oriental! Ou será impressão minha!?



Pode ser. A resolução é má. A saída das 0h indicava que o grosso da chuva era no G. Oriental. Amanhã ter-se-á mais certezas. Só há 3 opções: Ou vai tudo para o mar, é tudo fogo de vista ou alguém vai passar um mau bocado


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2015 às 01:11)

*Boas..

Para hoje poderemos ter alguma actividade convectiva forte, capaz de gerar precipitação excessiva em partes do centro e sul.

Analise/Discussão
*
Uma depressão de características subtropicais, com expressão em todos os níveis, avança entre o litoral sudoeste e o Algarve.

No sector nordeste os modelos mostram uma dinâmica caracterizada pelo aumento do shear/helicidade associada á sobreposição entre a circulação de NE/E nos níveis médios e altos  e a deformação sobre terra da circulação de níveis baixos, que toma uma componente sul.
Ao longo do período uma frente estacionária deverá avançar de norte para sul, com ar seco e estável a convergir  com o ar húmido numa faixa entre o Ribatejo e o Alentejo.
Durante a tarde uma frente de brisa de N/NW entra pelo litoral centro até partes do litoral SW.
Ainda, uma série de linhas de convergência/bandas convectivas deverão evoluir perto do núcleo depressionário, e em especial no baixo Alentejo.

Neste contexto espera-se um ambiente dinâmico caracterizado por shear e forçamento dinâmico marginais.

Para compensar isto, há bons indicativos no que toca aos campos termodinâmicos, com bons gradientes térmicos ( TT até 50-55 e uns 7ºK/km nos niveis médios), com SBCAPE a atingir 500-1500J/Kg sem CIN significativo.

Assim, tudo parece apontar para um típico cenário de convecção linear de evolução lenta, podendo mesmo surgir um cluster ou MCS mais duradouro.
*Apesar de não se poder excluir alguma tromba, o risco mais evidente com esta actividade terá que ver com a ocorrência de precipitação excessiva, e por este motivo coloco um nivel amarelo.
*


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 12:39)

O aviso continua a não estar no sítio do IPMA. Tem feito muita trovoada nos Açores, especialmente de madrugada:






Hoje às 6h no Eumetsat (o estimador de chuva - MPE - já voltou a funcionar e parece ter uma boa definição):











A incerteza vai ser até à última:


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 16:41)

----


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 19:07)

Na batalha dos titãs, o WRF e o ICON estão do lado do GFS:





















Está quase disponível a nova saída do ECM.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2015 às 19:22)

realmente tem bastante mau aspecto... vai chover bem nos Açores.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 19:59)

Orion disse:


> Está quase disponível a nova saída do ECM.








Não dá grande certeza. Há pouca terra e muito mar na zona estimada de maior precipitação. Ver-se-á o aviso dado pelo IPMA. Parece-me que será daquelas vezes em que será tudo em cima do evento (ou mesmo durante). Se a chuva cair em S. Miguel ou na Terceira... não será giro.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 22:44)

Últimas saídas do dia. O ECM mantém a sua perspetiva anterior. A Terceira teria alguma chuva. Na generalidade seria um evento normal e o pior ficaria no mar:











O GFS recua um pouco e também modela o pior da chuva a norte (no mar):










O GFS não dá nenhuma distância de segurança. Será interessante comparar os modelos com a realidade (ECM  Terceira; GFS  S. Miguel). Ainda assim, na teoria, o GFS 'copiou' o ECM e retirou alguma precipitação de S. Miguel. Claro que o único motivo que usei o termo 'copiar' foi mesmo para traduzir a situação num _cartoon_ engraçado


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2015 às 12:12)

A geada deve aparecer na próxima madrugada na região NE.
Nos locais de inversão, é bem possível que as temperatura desçam aos *0ºC*

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 15.outubro.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade na região Sul.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) nas terras altas das regiões
Norte e Centro até ao início da manhã e para o final do dia.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Possibilidade de formação de geada em alguns locais das regiões
do interior Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior*.

IPMA







Meteociel GFS


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2015 às 13:22)

Bom, fazendo um resumo do evento de hoje de madrugada no G. Oriental. Escrevo aqui porque tem a ver com os modelos e a depressão ainda afetará outros locais. Não houve um claro vencedor na batalha dos titãs. Primeiro, os dados das estações.

Angra (Terceira):







Sta. Maria:






Nordeste (S. Miguel):






Aeroporto (S. Miguel):






Quanto aos modelos individualmente...

ECM - Não previu (nada) bem a distribuição da chuva (algo transversal aos dois modelos). Ainda assim, a Terceira teve muita chuva e foi um evento 'normal' em S. Miguel (choveu moderado e contínuo durante algumas horas). Sta. Maria teve muito mais chuva do que o previsto (o modelo não previu nada disto).

GFS - Subavaliou a chuva na Terceira. Errou completamente na localização da chuva (a maioria da chuva deslocou-se primeiro para este e depois para sudeste/sul do G. Oriental e não a norte/sobre a ilha de S. Miguel deslocando-se depois para este). S. Miguel teve um evento normal de chuva sendo Sta. Maria a ilha mais afetada (não modelou nada disto).

Tenho dificuldade em encontrar um vencedor (a saída do ECM das 0 - que copia o GFS; a norte de S. Miguel* - e do GFS das 6h continuam a modelar mal a chuva mais forte). Ainda assim, na batalha dos titãs falhanços, penso que o vencedor seria o ECM (apesar de chamar a atenção para a chuva mais forte na Terceira). Mas não por uma grande margem. Nas zonas habituais de S. Miguel choveu mais do que o esperado (Tronqueira por exemplo) mas isso é explicado pela orografia. Em termos gerais, o GFS indicava que a zona mais delicada seria o G. Oriental (acertou). As células mais severas não atingiram diretamente as ilhas mas se tivessem os acumulados teriam sido superiores (próximos aos modelados).

*


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2015 às 13:40)

Probabilidade de se formar um ciclone tropical  (apesar de baixa)


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2015 às 13:51)

david 6 disse:


> Probabilidade de se formar um ciclone tropical


É uma probabilidade remota 12 a 14% é a mesma coisa que nada...


----------



## Agreste (14 Out 2015 às 21:09)

ou mandamos os mapas do europeu para o lixo ou vamos ter mesmo temporal aqui no sul... muito vento e muita chuva.


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2015 às 22:24)

estou a gostar das saidas, quer do ecm e gfs para estas zonas  centro e sul bastante interessante, vamos ver as próximas


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Out 2015 às 22:41)




----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Out 2015 às 09:32)




----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 09:34)

StormRic disse:


> As SST estão a repôr a anomalia positiva a sudoeste da península, no fim da semana passada. Penso que vai dar uma ajuda à instablidade do restante mês de Outubro, especialmente para as regiões do centro e sul.



Isto deve estar a ajudar a essa perspectiva.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2015 às 10:05)

Nunca seria tropical mas subtropical/híbrida como se tem falado já há uns dias. Mas já vi isso mais nítido nos modelos.

Daqui a 48 horas essa depressão a sul dos Açores acopla-se a uma depressão em altura que se aproxima de noroeste, num grande "turbilhão" atmosférico. Ora imaginemos que a depressão dos Açores nestes dias lentamente adquire características tropicais, ao passar por um processo destes é praticamente baralhar, e recomeçar de novo.

No diagrama de fases do modelo CMC é bastante híbrida, porque este acoplamento neste modelo começa mais tarde.  De qualquer forma este tipo de depressões acabam por ter sempre algumas características híbridas, são diferentes dos clássicos ciclones extratropicais.


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2015 às 11:35)

um dipolo... se a predominante for a fria que vem do norte, o campo de ventos será maior e será a situação pior.

só não é um Xynthia porque as massas em choque não são tão extremas como sucede acontecer na costa americana.


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2015 às 12:29)

já saiu o descritivo do IPMA e apostam em que não se dará um agravamento importante das condições nomeadamente no campo de ventos. 

Previsão para sábado, 17.outubro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, sendo do
quadrante leste na região Norte, tornando-se moderado
a forte (25 a 45 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem dos 70/80 km/h
a partir do meio da manhã, diminuindo de intensidade para o
final do dia.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
do quadrante sul com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2015 às 13:16)

Acho curiosas as previsões do IPMA,  dando a entender que poderá ser um evento "generalizado", quando, em princípio, as regiões mais beneficiadas serão as do Centro e Sul, mas vamos aguardar para ver como corre  

O IPMA ainda deverá alterar a previsão:

Previsão para domingo, 18.outubro.2015 ( previsão para sábado na mensagem acima colocada pelo Agreste )

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada*.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) na região Sul para o final do dia.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h)
do quadrante sul.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Cristina Simões/Ricardo Tavares.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 15 de outubro de 2015 às 11:2 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Out 2015 às 13:40)

Sempre achei as previsões do IPMA muito pouco dramáticas comparadas com as dos nossos vizinhos.
http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...a-para-extremadura-dias-16-17-y-18-de-octubre
Temos o exemplo deste evento que se aproxima, em que ainda não vi nenhuma notícia sobre o tema e os exemplos do mês passado em que subitamente surgiam células e nenhuma previsão do ponto de vista oficial era dada.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2015 às 13:47)

O Hirlam está interessante no mínimo... 

17/Outubro 12z


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Out 2015 às 14:06)

No mínimo, é interessante a perspectiva para o próximo sábado, principalmente para a região sul, como também chega a ser preocupante...
O prognóstico vai nesse sentido:





Mas curiosamente ainda não surge nenhum aviso...




Creio que ainda não têm certezas suficientes para a emissão desses avisos nem de algum comunicado extraordinário. Vamos ver o que trazem as próximas horas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Out 2015 às 15:26)

O GFS não é muito severo relativamente ao vento no Sábado. O ECMWF também não o parece ser. No entanto, modelos de alta resolução baseados nestes dois modelos globais (WRF e HIRLAM) mostram um pequeno núcleo de baixas pressões que resultaria numa tempestade de vento já bem perigosa no litoral centro e Sul:


























A seguir com atenção... pode ser devaneio dos modelos de alta resolução, mas também pode estar a escapar algo aos modelos globais.


----------



## Lightning (15 Out 2015 às 15:29)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O GFS não é muito severo relativamente ao vento no Sábado. O ECMWF também não o parece ser. No entanto, modelos de alta resolução baseados nestes dois modelos globais (WRF e HIRLAM) mostram um pequeno núcleo de baixas pressões que resultaria numa tempestade de vento já bem perigosa no litoral centro e Sul:
> 
> A seguir com atenção... pode ser devaneio dos modelos de alta resolução, mas também pode estar a escapar algo aos modelos globais.



Desde ante-ontem que noto isso nesses modelos... Existe uma discrepância ENORME entre os de alta resolução e os de menos resolução.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2015 às 15:35)

Esse WRF tem mostrado uma espécie de "Vince II", até aos 500hPa tem uma anomalia térmica quente.
Recomendava bastante cautelas. É aguardar, a depressão sendo tropical/subtropical poderia ser tão pequena que os modelos globais não a "vêem". Mas não estou muito convencido disso.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Out 2015 às 15:38)

Lightning disse:


> Desde ante-ontem que noto isso nesses modelos... Existe uma discrepância ENORME entre os de alta resolução e os de menos resolução.



A minha dúv


Vince disse:


> Esse WRF tem mostrado uma espécie de "Vince II", até aos 500hPa tem uma anomalia térmica quente.
> Recomendava bastante cautelas. *É aguardar, a depressão sendo tropical/subtropical poderia ser tão pequena que os modelos globais não a "vêem". *



Precisamente isto que vinha agora dizer... quer o WRF quer o Hirlam colocam uma depressão algo cavada mas de muito curta extensão, e os modelos globais podem não ter resolução para ver isso...


----------



## Lightning (15 Out 2015 às 16:35)

Vince disse:


> a depressão sendo tropical/subtropical poderia ser tão pequena que os modelos globais não a "vêem". Mas não estou muito convencido disso.



Realmente um dos pontos fortes deste fórum é o facto de se aprenderem coisas que nunca nos passam pela cabeça... Vince não sabia que tal era possível sequer  obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2015 às 17:12)

o núcleo que chegará de sudoeste dá um salto interessante em pressão atmosférica que provavelmente só a estação de sines do IPMA poderá medir.

sítios como monchique e a arrábida seriam bem fustigados por vento... são os pontos mais altos e mais junto da costa...


----------



## romeupaz (15 Out 2015 às 19:36)

Olha as gémeas :P


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2015 às 20:27)

Lisboa tem de ter atenção ao acumulado horário de Sábado, já sabemos o que 20mm em uma hora faz a Lisboa... 






Sintra e Cascais vão ter os maiores acumulados, espero que corra tudo bem nessas horas


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2015 às 21:08)

Um desses gráficos mostra rajada máxima até aos 10m perto dos 150km/h, claro que obviamente isto ainda vai mudar mas não deixa de meter algum respeito. Desde que me conheço como pessoa que o mais forte evento que eu presenciei no que ao vento diz respeito e na minha zona em particular foi o Gong. O pós frontal do Gong foi qualquer coisa de assustador em Almada.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (15 Out 2015 às 21:44)

criz0r disse:


> Desde que me conheço como pessoa que o mais forte evento que eu presenciei no que ao vento diz respeito e na minha zona em particular foi o Gong. O pós frontal do Gong foi qualquer coisa de assustador em Almada.



Não venho para aqui dar palpites de previsões a ninguém, apenas gosto de vos ler e de ir acompanhando os eventos mais interessantes como o que se prevê. 

Essa tempestade Gong também me ficou na memória pelo vento que trouxe a Almada. Foi no dia em que a minha pequena fez um mês.


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2015 às 21:52)

não tanto como na saída das 12h de ontem mas vê-se no europeu que alguma entidade vai aproximar-se de sudoeste e percorrer a costa ocidental portuguesa ou paralelamente a ela no sábado entrando em sagres e saindo pelo cabo da roca... o campo de ventos continua lá.


----------



## romeupaz (15 Out 2015 às 22:06)

criz0r disse:


> Um desses gráficos mostra rajada máxima até aos 10m perto dos 150km/h, claro que obviamente isto ainda vai mudar mas não deixa de meter algum respeito. Desde que me conheço como pessoa que o mais forte evento que eu presenciei no que ao vento diz respeito e na minha zona em particular foi o Gong. O pós frontal do Gong foi qualquer coisa de assustador em Almada.


Em Almada devias ter estado em Leiria... Dava para sujar a cueca lol


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2015 às 22:16)

Nesse  WRF tem oscilado assim, saídas 12z ontem, 00z de hoje e 12z de hoje.




(nas 00z de ontem também estava na "fase" mais agressiva, mas não guardei imagem)


----------



## Teles (15 Out 2015 às 23:28)




----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2015 às 23:29)

Nesta saída, que está a sair do GFS, aumenta novamente a precipitação no Sotavento e Sudoeste da Andaluzia, o acumulado às 144 horas, chega aos 175 mm no litoral de Huelva. Impressionante, como varia tanto a precipitação de saída para saída, só mesmo na altura se saberá aonde choverá mais. Já o ECM prevê para aqui, cerca de 95 mm até 3ª feira.


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2015 às 10:22)

Em relação ao que se falava ontem, já nenhum dos modelos de média resolução como o WRF ou HIRLAM mantém aquele sistema mais "autónomo" e cavado a chegar ao sul do continente.

Até se está a comportar como se esperava, com uns ares de "tropicalidade", reparem na convecção que se mantém imenso tempo junto ao centro.







Mas para quem está habituado a seguir o fórum tropical, também vê nas imagens que a circulação de superfície começa a ficar mal definida e alongada e existe demasiado shear a arrastar tudo para norte. Já vimos isto muitas vezes no passado.






Independentemente disso, atenção na Madeira. Provavelmente esta convecção mais persistente que está acoplada ao centro vai diminuindo de dia, mas a trajectória poderia levá-la mesmo ao arquipélago, por onde já passam outras células.


----------



## jpalhais (16 Out 2015 às 10:34)

Muita parra e pouca uva aqui para o continente?


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2015 às 10:44)

jpalhais disse:


> Muita parra e pouca uva aqui para o continente?



Temos que aguardar, o evento ainda não começou aqui por Portugal. A partir de amanhã e com o Nowcasting já saberemos


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2015 às 10:45)

jpalhais disse:


> Muita parra e pouca uva aqui para o continente?



Não propriamente, falava de uma particularidade específica e mais extrema que tem aparecido nalguns modelos nos últimos dias, mantém-se o cenário "geral" que deve deixar bastante chuva em 2 ou 3 dias em partes do continente. Talvez um cenário de vento mais intenso é que esteja aparentemente afastado, mas em meteorologia nunca se pode dar nada por absolutamente garantido.


----------



## Firefigther (16 Out 2015 às 11:30)

A AEMET para Sábado colocou este quadro

*Probabilidad de precipitación ≥ 10 mm en la Península y Baleares*


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2015 às 11:45)

Nao me parece que haja shear a mais..o cold core em altura è que esta mal alinhado com o vortice de niveis baixos...

Tudo indica que nas proximas 24h haja um melhor alinhamento e uma gradual absorçao dos restos da frente que neste momento esta a leste do sistema a produzir convecçao profunda.
O padrao nos niveis altos tambem tera alguma disponibilidade de divergencia com a aproximaçao de uma short wave associada ao ciclone a norte dos Açores, abrindo um canal de outflow para norte e leste onde dantes estava o antigo maximo de vorticidade.

Tudo isto podera acentuar a convecçao e conferir caracteristicas tropicais à depressao.

O periodo mais favoravel e critico sera mesmo ate perto do landfall altura em que os processos baroclinicos associados à 2a cut off começarao a dominar.


----------



## Agreste (16 Out 2015 às 11:50)

Quem estiver orientado a sul ou sudoeste vai levar com um bom pacote de precipitação.

A serra de Aracena já tem alarme para 80mm ou mais em 12hr.
Huelva com alarme de 20mm ou mais em 1hr
Algarve com alarme de 10-20mm em 1hr


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2015 às 11:59)

Agreste disse:


> Quem estiver orientado a sul ou sudoeste vai levar com um bom pacote de precipitação.



Off-Topic: a orografia da Serra de S. Mamede poderá originar um incremento das precipitações, dada a sua orientação e a evolução das linhas de instabilidade previstas para os próximos dias. Eu irei dar algumas informações, dentro das minhas possibilidades.

Sinceramente creio que iremos ter três ou quatro dias como não temos há muito tempo, pois todos os modelos estão em consonância e dão precipitações significativas para quase todo o país.

Mas também estranho que o IPMA e o AEMET não terem feito nenhum comunicado especial, dada a previsão de chuva forte prevista para estes dias


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2015 às 12:13)

IPMA já emitiu aviso amarelo para todos os distritos do país.
Provavelmente haverá algum comunicado nas próximas horas, após a próxima saída dos modelos.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2015 às 13:13)

IPMA:

Previsão para sábado, 17.outubro.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e persistentes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, sendo do quadrante
leste na região Norte, tornando-se moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h)
e com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h a partir do início da manhã,
diminuindo de intensidade para o final do dia.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
do quadrante sul, com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h, diminuindo de
intensidade para o final do dia.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e persistentes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h a
partir do início da manhã, diminuindo de intensidade para a partir
do final da tarde.*

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e persistentes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de leste, tornando-se moderado a
forte (30 a 45 km/h) do quadrante sul e com rajadas da ordem dos
70 km/h a partir do final da manhã, diminuindo de intensidade a
partir do final da tarde.*

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18/19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 2 a 3 metros, passando
gradualmente a ondas de sudoeste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20ºC



Previsão para domingo, 18.outubro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, sendo
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul no litoral da região Sul
e com rajadas até 60 km/h.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h)
do quadrante sul com rajadas até 80 km/h.
Pequena descida de temperatura.



Previsão para 2ª feira, 19.outubro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, sendo do
quadrante sul na região Sul.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h)
do quadrante leste.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 16 de outubro de 2015 às 11:57 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Portanto, segundo o IPMA, teremos um evento "generalizado", todas as regiões ( salvaguardando a habitual "lotaria" ) terão chances de ver aguaceiros e trovoadas, custa um pouco a crer, pois a partir de Domingo a depressão desloca-se mais para sul,  mas nesta situações nunca se sabe onde irão surgir as células mais fortes


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2015 às 13:46)

O ALADIN continua a prometer uma "enchente" na serra algarvia e no Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Bastien (16 Out 2015 às 13:54)

Analisando as imagens de satélite mais recentes,  parece que a análise que o Stormy fez esta manhã não é totalmente descabida.  A convecção junto do núcleo está cada vez mais compacta.


----------



## romeupaz (16 Out 2015 às 17:06)

Lá anda ela


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Out 2015 às 17:32)

*Análise Sábado *

Para amanhã, madrugada e inicio da manhã deve ser *bem ventosas* no litoral Sul e Centro, Lisboa é o distrito mais perto do núcleo e deve chegar aos *1000 hPa:*










Entre as 12h e as 20h vento deve acalmar, passa de rajadas fortes para fracas ou até mesmo nulas:














Temperaturas bastante amenas, deve estabilizar nos 20ºC, a mínima também deve ser alta com a chegada da massa de ar quente:






Pelas 18h deve ficar mais fresco, mas nada de mais. Esta depressão traz temperaturas amenas para a semana toda, talvez até acima da média para Outubro.






Em relação ao que interessa, a chuva deve chegar já a partir das 21h ao litoral sul e centro, não é certo, mas é provável chuviscar durante a noite e passar a chuva fraca de madrugada:










Só pela manhã e inicio da tarde chega a frente ao litoral centro e sul, Lisboa deve ser o distrito que acumula mais com esta passagem:










Depois percorre o resto do país, parece uma frente uniforme, com a precipitação bem distribuída por todo o país, daí o aviso amarelo do IPMA:










Para o final do dia ainda é possível chegarem chuviscos ao litoral centro já para a chegada da outra frente.
A probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoada nesta frente até é média, mas isso fica para os peritos nesse assunto 

*Cartas das frentes*

Frente quente passa pela madrugada, que traz os possíveis chuviscos e chuva fraca, pelas 01h já a entrar a sul e perto de Lisboa





A das 13h é mais confusa (para mim), o momento antes dos núcleos se juntarem, não consigo fazer uma análise assertiva porque posso enganar-me, talvez outros membros percebam o que acontece ali às frentes oclusas em conjução com as frentes quente e fria  






Para o meu local estão previstos cerca de 30 mm e para o vosso?


----------



## romeupaz (16 Out 2015 às 17:45)

Comunicado da ANPC


> No seguimento do contacto com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA)
> realizado hoje, dia 16 de outubro no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS) a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), salienta-se para o período entre sábado (17 outubro 15) e segunda-feira (19 outubro 15):
> –Precipitação pontualmente intensa com acumulados que poderão chegar os 60mm/12h, incidindo inicialmente nas regiões Litoral Centro e Sul e gradualmente estendendo-se a todo o território;
> –Vento moderado a forte de quadrante Sul(30-50km/h) com rajadas que poderão chegar aos 70km/h, Nas terras altas soprará com intensidade a variar entre os 50-70km/h, possibilidade de ocorrência de rajadas que poderão atingir os 120km/h;



http://www.prociv.pt/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/1048/Aviso_19 _ precipitação vento forte.pdf


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2015 às 17:50)

A saída já tem algumas horas (a das 12 já saiu) mas...


----------



## 1337 (16 Out 2015 às 19:46)

Quer dizer que no norte nada chove, numas cartas chove, noutras não, é difícil perceber isto. Certeza só no centro e sul a 100 %


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2015 às 20:47)

Muito interessante a divisão entre os dois centros de depressão...


----------



## Microburst (16 Out 2015 às 20:57)

Estava a reparar nisso mesmo agora antes de vir ao fórum. Muito interessante como o centro da depressão que se encontra a Nordeste da Madeira parece quase estacionária enquanto vai "fabricando" instabilidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2015 às 21:04)

Previsão do ESTOFEX para a ocorrência de trovoada:




"DISCUSSION

.... Portugal and West Spain ....

The NWP models forecast that the center of the cyclone West from the Iberian Peninsula will remain offshore and will assist the abundant influx of moisture from the Atlantic. Some CAPE is forecast in the southwestern parts of the level 1 where MLCAPE will reach the 1200 J/kg according to GFS, overlapping with DLS of up to 20 m/s, so any storm that is formed in this environment may become severe. A MCS will be able to travel all the way north to northern parts of Portugal and W Spain with a probability of excessive rainfall (PW will be over 40 mm) and severe wind gusts, mostly near the shore. Furthermore, SREH0-3km thermodynamic parameter will be around 400 m²/s² during the morning and the formation of a well organized storm is possible with a large hail threat or large amount of small sized hail. Moreover the presence of LLS up to 17 m/s and SREH0-1km around 300 m²/s² are enough for a tornado / waterspout threat."


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 21:20)

O AROME delira com estas situações:














60 mm em 3 horas no Baixo Alentejo e 90 mm em 3 horas quase em VRSA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2015 às 21:32)

Será que delira, StormRic? Já vi acertar algumas aqui, o AROME. A última foi no ano passado em Novembro em que era o único modelo que previa muita precipitação principalmente em Olhão e essa mesma precipitação ocorreu. Não quer dizer que seja essas quantidades, mas é um sinal para se ter em conta.


----------



## Agreste (16 Out 2015 às 22:14)

o satelite impressiona... a depressão está mesmo a carburar. O campo de ventos não parece muito extenso mas as trovoadas devem ser intensas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2015 às 22:37)

O Hirlam está um autêntico bombom.  Com muita chuvinha, amanhã durante a tarde, mas o ECM dá logo de manhã.  O Hirlam coloca cerca de 20 a 30 mm em 6 horas, no domingo está interessante, mas na 2ª feira está algo fantástico, cerca de 60 a 100 mm em 12 horas.

Lá vai a feira de Faro ficar a boiar completamente, quando chove um pouco mais, o Largo de São Francisco transforma-se num lago, agora com a feira deve ser lindo.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 23:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Será que delira, StormRic? Já vi acertar algumas aqui, o AROME.



 eu usei o termo "delira" não com o sentido de "imaginar" mas sim de "gostar muito".  Nós também... esperemos é que não seja exagero e não haja estragos.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2015 às 23:15)

O GFS volta a carregar no vento... para aqui vento medio de 65 km/h.






No WRF o vento também se intensificou, atenção à margem sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2015 às 23:19)

StormRic disse:


> eu usei o termo "delira" não com o sentido de "imaginar" mas sim de "gostar muito".  Nós também... esperemos é que não seja exagero e não haja estragos.



Prontos, nesta saída, já não tem delírios. O mais interessante, é que o GFS não dá uma quantidade de precipitação aproximada entre saídas, na saída das 06 colocava mais de 250 mm no litoral de Huelva, na saída das 12 cortou metade e agora nesta volta a colocar mais precipitação novamente.

Penso que o acumulado no Algarve durante os próximos dias ficará entre os 100 mm e os 200 mm.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 23:27)

Observem bem a animação de satélite. Aquelas células estão a dissipar-se e as que restam não estão com trajectória a passar aqui. O que quer que venha para cá terá ainda que se formar, não é aquilo.






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/msg/index.jsp

Aviso laranja para o vento nos quatro distritos envolventes de Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 23:35)

A precipitação passa ao lado, no oceano e no sueste:
















E com ela as trovoadas.

Ficamos na zona de Lisboa com o mais indesejável: vento!

Lá vão caír mais uma data de árvores em Sintra.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2015 às 23:38)

Salvaguardando qualquer surpresa, para o litoral norte será de esperar pouca chuva com o posicionamento esperado do sistema depressionário.
A nível regional, as zonas do NO encostadas ao Atlântico poderão ser as que terão mais precipitação, assim como as zonas montanhosas viradas a S\SE. O vento será determinante. A temperatura será agradável, visto que teremos ventos de E\SE durante o dia.
Quanto ao Centro e ao Sul, há condições para termos algumas surpresas; parece-me que o aquecimento diurno poderá potenciar a formação de células vigorosas, as quais poderão entrar nos litorais algarvios e na costa de Setúbal e Lisboa.
Haja fé...e que este seja um bom evento para zonas tão necessitadas do que toca à "divina" chuva.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 23:43)

E mesmo o vento passa ao lado de Lisboa também:







No máximo 90 Km/h de rajada, se tanto.


----------



## ruijacome (17 Out 2015 às 00:17)

Isso na saida das 12z ... Entretanto com as novas saidas, os avisos de vento foram actualizados, devido ao facto de haver grande possibilidade de rajadas ate 120km/h na costa centro


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2015 às 00:24)

@ruijacome  Pelo menos nesse modelo do IPMA a saída das 12z é a última, a próxima das 00z mesmo eles só devem ter disponível quase de manhã.
Podem estar a ver outros modelos, ou talvez estejam a alargar simplesmente a área de risco, afinal não é assim tão longe que andam rajadas maiores.


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2015 às 00:51)

O ipma Açores, emitiu um aviso amarelo para chuva pontualmente forte no grupo ocidental... inicialmente não estava muito de acordo, mas ao analisar melhor  um pequeno centro depressivo, localizado nas proximidades do arquipélago, o qual tem um cisalhamento associado e poderão ocorrer algumas áreas de convergência, proporcionando assim algum desenvolvimento vertical que eventualmente poderá dar origem a células mais intensas... Mas creio que poderá ser o grupo central o potencialmente mais afectado... o Cape será muito pouco favorável. Pelo contrario e com maior potencial serão os movimentos verticais... A humidade a 700Hpa será brutal!!! Resumindo, faltam poucos ingredientes para um evento severo.  ECM e o GFS conclui que eles até têm muita razão...


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2015 às 00:55)

Na run das 18h do GFS, para hoje coloca rajadas ordem dos *85/90km/h *no litoral Alentejano e a entrar em terra nas regiões de Sesimbra/Arrábida e Cascais/Sintra:





A pressão mais baixa deve ser registada na estação do Cabo Carvoeiro


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 01:25)

gfs aumenta o vento e diminuiu o cape, gfs mantém precipitação +ou- igual, ecmwf diminui drasticamente, estou para ver se ainda me vou desiludir


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 04:09)

Tem chovido!...


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 05:43)

Acho que, de verdade, não queremos nada com este cenário:






É bom que passe o mais ao lado possível, como aliás está a ser previsto:


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2015 às 11:56)

Numa passagem ASCAT às 22:27z de ontem  (23h27 portugal continental) tinha este campo de vento


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2015 às 13:33)

Um cenário 'pessimista':






E outro semelhante:


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2015 às 13:38)

*Una danza algo peligrosa*

_La borrasca de capas bajas que afectó a Canarias esta semana (15-17 de octubre de 2015) va a interaccionar con una vaguada polar, que esta más al norte y oeste, que la va a captar bajo su radio de acción obligándola a hacer una “danza” peligrosa en las cercanías y al oeste de la Península. _ 

La borrasca en superficie es profunda y lleva convección embebida en su seno, además posee estructuras convectiva en línea que recuerdan a una especia de frente frío. Gran parte de la masa aérea que está  en juego dentro de la borrasca en niveles bajos tiene características subtropicales, en cuanto a su origen y evolución. De hecho, la baja ha hecho amagos de transformarse en un ciclón hibrido los días anteriores: mitad ciclón subtropical, mitad ciclón baroclino de latitudes medias. Pero la cizalladura vertical del viento y las aguas frescas han creado un ambiente desfavorable,aún así la borrasca en superficie nos está deparando una sorpresa.
*




 
Imagen IR de las 06:30 UT del 17 de octubre de 2015. Nótese la baja en superficie alsuroeste de la Península, con ciertos rasgos subtropicales (1) y la vaguada en algura, más al noroeste (2), en proceso de interacción.* 


En el proceso o procesos de (la mutua) interacción de la vaguada polar en altura y la baja en superficie, las dos  centros  depresionarios van a describir en su verticalidad un proceso por el cual el eje que les une a ambas (ahora inclinado de noroeste a sureste) se va a colocar  vertical. La baja en superficie va a ir haciendo un movimiento relativo circular y convergente alrededor del la baja en altura. Si pensamos en un movimiento relativo, con la baja en altura en el centro de una circunferencia, la baja en superficie describiría  realizar un giro ciclónico empezando por el cuadrante sur, pasando al cuadrante este, norte, etc., a la vez que se acercaría al centro del círculo describiendo una trayectoria espiral concéntrica. Al final, el eje que une el centro de la baja en altura y superficie estará verticalmente.
*



* 
*



* 
Detalles del centro de la baja en superficie con las primeras imágenes de los canales visibles, 06:30 UTC 
*



* 
Idem a las 07:20 UTC
La baja profunda en superficie se rellenará cuando esté debajo de la correspondiente en altura y comenzará la primera a rellenarse a la vez que erosionará a la baja en altura debilitándola (vientos en altura más débiles, rellenado del sistema). En este proceso se pueden dar las difíciles circunstancias para que la baja en superficie tome características de baja sub (tropical): convección, ganancia de simetría, núcleo calido en niveles bajos-medios, baja cizalladura vertical, etc. Este proceso seguirá hasta que aparezca un máximo de viento en altura y destruya el difícil y equilibrado “castillo de naipes” de la subtropicalización. 

El análisis de superficie de las 06 UTC muestra la baja aludida en superficie y el análisis de 500 hPa, punteado en rojo, asociado a la vaguada polar en alltura. El eje que une sus centros está inclinado. En la interacción positiva entre ambos sistemas, dicho eje se colocará verticalmente: la baja en altura sobre la baja en superficie.
*




 
Análisis de supericie de las 06 UTC. Ver detalles en el texto.
*
Evolución de la baja en superficie, en linea negra, y 500 hPa, según escala adjunta, desde el 17 al 20 de octubre de 2015, según modelo GFS. Nótese el desplazamiento relativo de los centros depresionarios hasta colocarse verticalmente. La baja en altura, al final del ciclo, estará erosionada ofreciendo la oportunidad de generar un entorno favorable al desarrollo de una posible baja con caracteristicas subtropicales o mixta.
*



* *
Evolución de acoplamiento entre la baja en superficie y altura, 500 hPa, según GFS. Ver detealles en el texto.*
 
Todo este proceso se realizará al oeste y suroeste de la Península, muy cerca,  y podría dar lugar a tiempo adverso en superficie: precipitaciones y acumulaciones significativas, viento intenso, fenómenos costeros, etc., e inundaciones locales (costeras y de montaña)_._

En estas condiciones, el suroeste peninsular se va a ver afectado por una interacción positiva entre una DANA en niveles altos con una borrasca previa con características subtropicales (aire subtropical), que incluso ya antes da muestras en su estructura nubosa de ser un pequeño ciclón hibrido (baja con convección casi simétrica al rededor de su centro) y "frente" asociado.  El aire húmedo, viento intenso y el forzamiento sinóptico y mesoescalar harán el resto. Hay que seguir los avisos meteorológicos dados por AEMET. Ahora queda por ver si en su proceso final hay otra regeneración de una segunda borrasca de tipo subtropical en el seno de la baja en altura debilitada.

Francisco Martín León, meteorólogo
http://www.tiempo.com/ram/206832/una-danza-algo-peligrosa/


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Out 2015 às 14:34)

Vince disse:


> *Una danza algo peligrosa*
> 
> _La borrasca de capas bajas que afectó a Canarias esta semana (15-17 de octubre de 2015) va a interaccionar con una vaguada polar, que esta más al norte y oeste, que la va a captar bajo su radio de acción obligándola a hacer una “danza” peligrosa en las cercanías y al oeste de la Península. _
> 
> ...



Isso significa que poderemos ter uma depressão tropical híbrida?  A junção das duas formações depressionarias? Cumprimentos


----------



## thunderstorm87 (17 Out 2015 às 14:40)

Significa que vai agravar de novo? Quando e que áreas vão ser mais afectadas?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (17 Out 2015 às 14:47)

O que se esperar para as proximas horas?


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2015 às 14:54)

Uma pequena comparação entre os vários instrumentos disponíveis (a edição deixa muito a desejar porque não estou no meu terminal normal). Infelizmente nem todos têm dados à mesma hora. Usarei as imagens mais próximas entre si (hora pretendida - 12h; Região Sul do país).

Começando pelos dois produtos de chuva convectiva da Eumetsat (o segundo é mais delimitado porque analisa as propriedades físicas das nuvens). Vou separar por números porque isto facilita a interpretação:

1.





2.






O estimador de chuva da Eumetsat (12:00):






Quanto ao IPMA:











Em termos de conclusões, o mapa dinâmico do IPMA é muito superior à disposição antiga, a mesma usada pelos espanhóis (mas isso toda a gente sabe). A definição do estimador de chuva da Eumetsat (MPE) nunca conseguirá competir com um radar (sobreestima as áreas atingidas, aparenta subavaliar a precipitação e não mostra as células mais pequenas). Ainda assim reconheço valor nesta ferramenta. Os outros dois produtos da Eumetsat relativos à chuva (com fundo preto) são pouco fiáveis na determinação específica da chuva (devem ser interpretados como indicações). Mas o produto que analisa as propriedades físicas (2.) tem a vantagem de especificar, dentro das possibilidades, algumas áreas com convecção mais profunda. As imagens infravermelhas do IPMA, como já foi abordado, não são boas indicadoras de chuva por si só.

Por outras palavras, no continente o melhor instrumento é mesmo o radar (algo que toda a gente sabe). Nas ilhas, se tivesse que escolher seria o MPE do Eumetsat. Tem um desfasamento de 30 mins (que espero que seja abreviado a curto prazo) mas mesmo com a sua má definição dá para delimitar algumas áreas onde poderá ocorrer maior precipitação. Todas as ferramentas têm problemas. O infravermelho do IPMA é atualizado regularmente mas só indica em termos gerais onde a chuva poderá ocorrer (depende das nuvens). As ferramentas de fundo negro da Eumetsat não têm a mesma frequência de atualizações e falta-lhes definição. A ferramenta que analisa as propriedades físicas (2.) só funciona de dia e tende a ignorar a chuva estratiforme. A outra (1.) tende a superestimar a intensidade da chuva e ser muito vaga nas áreas atingidas.

Mal por mal e a meu ver, as mais úteis são mesmo as imagens do IPMA e o MPE no site da Eumetsat. As restantes duas ficam para complementar (nos Açores e Madeira).


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2015 às 15:26)

Até ao momento, está assim a minha análise aos modelos:

Com o GFS e ECM a falharem redondamente na previsão. O melhor até ao momento é o Arome, não prevê nada para hoje. Animação só durante a madrugada e directamente em Faro/Olhão. O Aladdin também vê alguma coisa durante a madrugada. O Hirlam também vê, embora 2ª feira é que pode ser bem molhado por aqui. A ver se dos 100 mm, não caem é 50 mm, por aqui, é sempre assim, choverá quando os modelos não preverem.


----------



## james (17 Out 2015 às 15:49)

O GFS,  já não é de agora,  não tem andado muito bem nas quantidades de precipitacao previstas.  

Ou apresenta grandes oscilações na precipitacao prevista,  por vezes a apenas 24 horas do evento previsto ou a quantidade de chuva que cai e muito menor ou maior que o previsto ( por exemplo,  no último bom evento que houve na minha zona,  caiu para aí metade do que estava previsto) .


----------



## stormiday (17 Out 2015 às 15:59)

Avaliando pela imagem de radar passou-nos tudo ao lado.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2015 às 16:16)

Falhanço redondo dos principais modelos  no que toca  à precipitação, por exemplo o GFS 6z  para as 20 h de hoje mostra isto:







Olhando ao radar/satélite,  não me parece que iremos ter algo parecido ao que a carta mostra..embora o interior Norte/Centro esteja já a ter alguma actividade  






Vamos ver as próximas horas, as previsões do IPMA são animadoras.


----------



## Microburst (17 Out 2015 às 16:17)

Tendo em conta as imagens e previsões mostradas, o que será de se esperar para as próximas horas e seguintes dois dias?


----------



## JTavares (17 Out 2015 às 17:20)

O comportamento da pressão atmosférica neste evento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 18:51)

*Análise Domingo
*
Depressão vai dar uma volta pelo mar português, isóbaras mais afastadas, vento será geralmente nulo a fraco no interior e fraco/moderado no litoral:






Pelas 06h o núcleo está entre Lisboa e os Açores, diria a cerca de 800 km de distância:






Continua na sua volta, chega a SO e quer voltar ao continente, pelas 15h o vento vai aumentar de intensidade de S/SE:






Entre as 16h e as 00h núcleo parece estabilizar perto de Sagres, núcleo não baixa dos 1000 hPa e só à meia noite é que o vento mais forte chega ao Algarve:










Temperaturas não sofrem alteração, mantêm-se nos 20ºC, apenas o Interior Norte e Centro devem chegar aos 15º-18ºC

Pelas 00h deve começar a chuviscar no litoral, antes a frente já começa a atingir Lisboa que leva com aguaceiros fracos/moderados:






Desta vez é mais chuva do que vento durante a madrugada, pelas 03h continua a chuva por Lisboa e litoral alentejano. Entra uma frente pelo Algarve:






Entre as 06h e as 09h, a frente junto a Lisboa afeta o resto do litoral centro, chuva fraca no Alentejo e a outra frente parece esquivar-se do Algarve para Espanha:










Pelas 15h até às 21h chega mais uma frente que entre pelo extremo sudoeste e irá trazer aguaceiros para o sul e centro, noroeste do país deve acumular pouco:














Pela resto da noite até segunda-feira, mais uma frente a entrar por sudoeste, parecida um bocado com a que afetou hoje Lisboa, e é a partir desse momento que o Algarve deve acumular mais:






Carta das frentes continua confusa para mim.


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2015 às 20:05)

Agora entramos numa nova vida da depressão, que tem estado a acoplar-se a uma em altura.
Fácil de identificar a localização nesta imagem, a preto a baixa na superfície, a verde a depressão em altura.






No final de vida da baixa em altura é possível que volte a ocorrer alguma "hibridização".


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2015 às 20:14)

Eu já não ligo nenhuma ao GFS, hoje falhou redondamente, quanto mais nos próximos dias. 

Ai meu rico Hirlam, como fazes-me sonhar, o Hirlam tem uma carrada de chuva contínua durante os próximos dias, mas em especial na 2ª feira e 3ª feira. A depressão vai cavar bem junto a Sagres e parece estacionar durante algumas horas e desloca-se muito lentamente para sul. O Hirlam está tão perfeito que não mexia mais.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2015 às 23:33)

era bom era


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 00:51)

joralentejano disse:


> era bom era


Nunca se sabe o que uma linha de instabilidade pode fazer!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2015 às 01:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nunca se sabe o que uma linha de instabilidade pode fazer!


sim...veremos como será


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2015 às 08:47)

Bom dia,

Hoje que já chove bem e com gotas grossas e as condições são mais favoráveis, não há qualquer aviso do Douro para cima:






Previsão para domingo, 18.outubro.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, sendo
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul no litoral da região Sul.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h)
do quadrante sul.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 3 metros, diminuindo
gradualmente para 1 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18/19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 2,5 metros, diminuindo
gradualmente para 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 15/21ºC
LISBOA - 16/19ºC
FARO - 17/20ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Cristina Simões.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*Atualizado a 18 de outubro de 2015 às 1:25 UTC*


Não consigo entender o IPMA. 

Portanto, pode-se concluir que nestes distritos a verde não há condições para chuva/aguaceiros forte e trovoadas, embora a previsão descritiva ( actualizada hoje ) o mencione.  Os avisos são para hoje e não para ontem..

Que incoerência entre os avisos e a previsão descritva...


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2015 às 10:04)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Não consigo entender o IPMA.
> 
> ...



Atenção, que precipitação forte não quer necessariamente que tenha de ter aviso, considera-se precipitação forte quando a chuva é superior a 4mm por hora, portanto supomos que chove 6mm numa hora é chuva forte, mas não requer qualquer tipo de aviso.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2015 às 10:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Atenção, que precipitação forte não quer necessariamente que tenha de ter aviso, considera-se precipitação forte quando a chuva é superior a 4mm por hora, portanto supomos que chove 6mm numa hora é chuva forte, mas não requer qualquer tipo de aviso.



Então, nesta situação, a previsão descritiva não tinha que ser exactamente igual para todo o lado..colocavam:  *em especial nas regiões do Centro e Sul*,  ( embora algumas zonas a amarelo apanhem parte do Norte litoral e interior Norte ) e assim já salvaguardavam a inexistência de avisos para o Norte do Douro. 

Eu leio a mesma coisa para todo o País, a haver avisos amarelos para determinadas regiões e outras não é porque há diferenças, agora que diferenças são essas é um "mistério" 

Não estou a criticar o IPMA , mas um pouco mais de rigor não lhes ficava mal, se depois se forma algo mais forte nos distritos a verde, lá colocam eles à ultima da hora o aviso.

Um aviso tem quer ser antecipado, não é nenhuma certeza absoluta que algo vai ocorrer e deve ser visto como uma prevenção.


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2015 às 11:56)

Análise do vento a 10m do ECMWF, desde ontem, 12z/18z/00z/06z/12z









*PS: Várias pessoas me perguntaram por MP aonde arranjo algumas imagens, na 1ª mensagem deste tópico (bem como nos outros) está compilada desde há uns dias uma secção de links úteis, ver em Nowcasting Análises ECMWF, mais tarde irão para os menus do topo do fórum.*


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2015 às 12:57)

mais uma descarga esta tarde no Algarve... o radar já começa a dar uma ideia do queai vem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2015 às 13:08)

O ECM na sua saída das 00, coloca cerca de 50 mm durante a manhã de quarta-feira.  Já o GFS, não prevê nada de especial para 4ª feira. Basta um pequeno desvio da localização da depressão nos próximos dias e pode passar tudo a sul, perto da costa. 



> *Previsão para 3ª feira, 20.outubro.2015*
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
> nebulosidade a partir da tarde nas regiões a norte do sistema
> ...



O IPMA está tão confuso como estão os modelos, a dificuldade é tremenda nestes eventos, para mais a depressão não pára quieta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2015 às 23:14)

Estranho, o IPMA não ter nenhum aviso amarelo nem para o Algarve. Já na madrugada passada, o aviso devia ser accionado mais cedo e só lançaram a partir das 7 h e era para aviso laranja, digo isto, que quando fui deitar-me perto da meia-noite, o aviso amarelo só entrava às 7h. Agora, sem avisos é muito estranho. 

Atenção,  amanhã a partir da manhã no Algarve, o Arome coloca algumas faixas com muita precipitação ao longo do dia, em quase todo o Algarve. Não esquecer, que o Arome acertou na muge para a madrugada passada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 00:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estranho, o IPMA não ter nenhum aviso amarelo nem para o Algarve. Já na madrugada passada, o aviso devia ser accionado mais cedo e só lançaram a partir das 7 h e era para aviso laranja, digo isto, que quando fui deitar-me perto da meia-noite, o aviso amarelo só entrava às 7h. Agora, sem avisos é muito estranho.
> 
> Atenção,  amanhã a partir da manhã no Algarve, o Arome coloca algumas faixas com muita precipitação ao longo do dia, em quase todo o Algarve. Não esquecer, que o Arome acertou na muge para a madrugada passada.



Já que disseste isso faço a análise para amanhã 
Amanhã é o dia do sul, levam com a chuva toda! O centro tem probabilidade baixa de chuva mas ainda pode levar com restos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 01:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estranho, o IPMA não ter nenhum aviso amarelo nem para o Algarve. Já na madrugada passada, o aviso devia ser accionado mais cedo e só lançaram a partir das 7 h e era para aviso laranja, digo isto, que quando fui deitar-me perto da meia-noite, o aviso amarelo só entrava às 7h. Agora, sem avisos é muito estranho.
> 
> Atenção,  amanhã a partir da manhã no Algarve, o Arome coloca algumas faixas com muita precipitação ao longo do dia, em quase todo o Algarve. Não esquecer, que o Arome acertou na muge para a madrugada passada.


Aviso já accionado para todo o sul (e parte do centro)!


----------



## Firefigther (19 Out 2015 às 09:20)

Imagen IR actual: núcleo frío de la depresión acercándose a SW peninsular y diversas bandas nubosas delanteras.

Traduzido do espanhol por Bing


Imagem atual do IR: núcleo frio da depressão se aproximando SW peninsular e várias bandas de nuvem frontal.


Via Twitter


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2015 às 12:34)

Com a ultima saída dos modelos GFS...a chuva foi-se .


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2015 às 12:39)

albimeteo só se for para ti , para Lisboa o gfs carregou na chuva hoje


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2015 às 17:19)

Nas próximas 48 horas a depressão lentamente voltará para a Madeira, gerando condições meteorológicas muito semelhantes àquelas verificadas aquando da sua anterior passagem (convecção dispersa). Devido à corrente predominante de norte/nordeste a orografia deverá beneficiar a costa norte da ilha. A humidade relativa continuará a ser inconsistente, com bolsas ocasionais de ar mais saturado. O CAPE será tendencialmente moderado. Os ventos mais fortes deverão ficar a noroeste. Contudo, daqui a dois dias poderá haver um período mais delicado, em que a zona com maior convecção poderá passar sobre a Madeira. Para além da pouca humidade, a potencial chuva tenderá a ser limitada pela reduzida água precipitável a 850 hPa:











De um modo geral, o cisalhamento (0-6km) mais intenso deverá ocorrer a noroeste (na Madeira tenderá a ser inferior a 10 m/s). Desta forma, as eventuais nuvens de trovoada, pelo menos neste momento, não têm os ingredientes necessários para um desenvolvimento mais severo. Especial atenção deverá ser dada à passagem do núcleo depressionário no dia 21 devido à convecção persistente e movimento muito lento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 20:44)

E parece que para o continente a instabilidade vai acabar. A depressão consumiu bastante da anomalia positiva entre o continente e os Açores, agora dirige-se para onde há mais "combustível", para as Canárias. Anomalia negativa ali bem perto, já se sabe que gosta disso, o nosso querido amigo AA.






Por enquanto nos próximos dias só o Sul pode ter chuva, de resto vamos ter até às próximas frentes (citadas na previsão semanal) vento fraco e tempo estável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2015 às 23:08)

Diferenças substanciais entre ECM e GFS. Enquanto, o ECM aponta para instabilidade no Algarve a partir de sábado/domingo, sendo a 2ª feira o dia mais chuvoso com cerca de 25 a 30 mm. Já o GFS só aponta para 3 mm aqui na zona. 

Já o Hirlam, tem precipitação no sábado e em poucas horas é tudo dizimado pelo AA.


----------



## Ricardo TT (23 Out 2015 às 03:29)

*Muito* boa noite a todos. 
Alguém me pode informar se faz favor as previsões do tempo para o início do mês de Novembro? 
Agradeço uma resposta 
Obrigado 
Cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2015 às 13:19)

Ricardo TT disse:


> *Muito* boa noite a todos.
> Alguém me pode informar se faz favor as previsões do tempo para o início do mês de Novembro?
> Agradeço uma resposta
> Obrigado
> Cumprimentos



Ainda é cedo 
Sugiro que acompanhes estes tópicos de previsões:

Médio prazo: até 2 semanas
Longo prazo: mensal e sazonal


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2015 às 17:22)

*Previsão Sábado
*
Parece que a antiga depressão ainda se quer despedir 






O evento de chuva vai ser essencialmente da linha de instabilidade, a frente fria entra em dissipação e fica estacionária perto da costa.
Vamos ter um dia normal de chuva, a começar no litoral:










Como vêem maior parte da chuva mais intensa deve ficar no mar.

Vento deve começar nulo a fraco, depois do meio-dia o vento intensifica-se mais no litoral, com o AA em aproximação:










(Para não falar dos ventos catastróficos do lado esquerdo do AA)
Nebulosidade vai ser um constante, pelo menos até Domingo onde ainda pode haver um ou outro evento pontual de chuva.

Mas o que se prevê para segunda/terça parece ser um "saco cheio" de frentes 






Situação para acompanhar no fim-de-semana! Bom fim-de-semana já agora! 
Até agora os modelos prevêem chuva até ao final de Outubro e inícios de Novembro, o AA ainda não conseguiu estabilizar-se (que pena )


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2015 às 20:47)

Página interactiva... dá pra aumentar e diminuir a focalização das áreas a ver. 

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-10.00,39.84,3000


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2015 às 22:20)

Agreste disse:


> Página interactiva... dá pra aumentar e diminuir a focalização das áreas a ver.
> 
> http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-10.00,39.84,3000


Muito bom!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2015 às 00:08)

O GFS aumentou drasticamente os acumulados para amanhã! Nunca pensei...
Vai ser um evento ainda melhor que o da semana passada, em relação à chuva. É impressionante a mudança...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2015 às 00:37)

Essa saída é para ser levada a serio?


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2015 às 00:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa saída é para ser levada a serio?


Deve haver algum erro...
Só a zona de Lisboa e Setúbal é que vão levar com esta carga de água, supostamente...
Muito estranho...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2015 às 00:43)

E não é que o AROME tambem coloca bastante precipitação na zona,curioso...


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2015 às 01:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vai ser um evento ainda melhor que o da semana passada, em relação à chuva. É impressionante a mudança...



Em previsões/modelos nunca uses essas palavras, "vai ser". Opta por "poderá ser".


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2015 às 01:59)

É Vince, já reparaste naquele vort max a sul de PT continental?
Muito melhor definido do que o GFS metia no campo dos 300hpa e IPV320...

Tá engraçado...os modelos cumprem a tradição e espetam-se ao comprido quando veem cenas de sul, vamos ter mais aguinha amanhã e bem precisamos dela


----------



## Ricardo TT (24 Out 2015 às 03:35)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda é cedo
> Sugiro que acompanhes estes tópicos de previsões:
> 
> Médio prazo: até 2 semanas
> Longo prazo: mensal e sazonal




Muito obrigado pela dica. 
Cumprimentos


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2015 às 15:12)

stormy disse:


> É Vince, já reparaste naquele vort max a sul de PT continental?
> Muito melhor definido do que o GFS metia no campo dos 300hpa e IPV320...
> 
> Tá engraçado...os modelos cumprem a tradição e espetam-se ao comprido quando veem cenas de sul, vamos ter mais aguinha amanhã e bem precisamos dela


Pois, foi o que reparei agora, GFS nem dá chuva para amanhã enquanto que o IPMA prevê chuva para todo o país...


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 15:46)

Boa tarde, para amanhã, domingo, nos Açores, é esparada a passagem de um sistema frontal associado a uma depressão com um cavamento simpático bastante a norte do arquipélago.
Por isso, nas próximas horas haverá um aumento gradual do vento que será sul moderado com rajadas.  Amanhã, haverá períodos de chuva em todo o arquipélago. Esta frente será de passagem rápida e por isso não deverá deixar grande acumulado. Após a passagem da frente o vento rodará para o quadrante norte, sendo este também moderado com rajadas. Não haverão condições potenciais para fenómenos localizados.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 19:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> E não é que o AROME tambem coloca bastante precipitação na zona,curioso...



Claro que o AROME exagerou mas ele estava a ver muito bem o efeito orográfico que a Serra pode ter neste fluxo de sul. Se tiver caído algo, foi na serra mesmo, dificilmente verificável. Qual era o aspecto da serra esta tarde, tinha capacete?
Já por vezes apanhei na zona da Malveira, Monge, Mula intensidades espantosas quando logo a sul, na linha, estava quase seco. E sempre em fluxos de sul.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2015 às 15:34)

*Previsão Segunda-Feira
*
O evento de segunda-feira é afetado, primeiro, ainda pela depressão que tem trazido chuva neste fim-de-semana e de seguida pela chegada de sistemas frontais de uma depressão a noroeste.

A deslocação da depressão é bastante lenta.
Às 00h ainda a "acoplar" a depressão a sudoeste de Portugal:






Pelas restantes horas, nem há grande mudança na pressão barométrica:














As temperaturas mais frescas devem chegar primeiro ao noroeste de Portugal, mais para o final do dia:






Chuva às 00h ao largo da costa sul portuguesa, uma linha de instabilidade que vai afetar todo o sul. A oeste vê-se a chegada das frentes:






Pelas 03h, uma frente fria pouco evidente está a oeste de Portugal, quase a atingir o litoral norte. O descolamento é tão lento que só pelas 9h é que parece atingir a costa:














Após essa primeira frente fria, chega colada a outra frente fria, mais intensa, que promete chuva para todo o país ao longo do dia, mais uma vez, passagem gradual e lenta por todo o território:


















Só na madrugada de terça-feira é que a frente sai do território. Chuva persistente mas não forte.

Vento deve começar fraco e tornar-se moderado durante a tarde:










Carta das frentes bem explícita:

00H UTC





12UTC





00UTC (Terça)





IPMA já se precaveu e emitiu já o aviso amarelo para toda a costa na terça-feira, ondulação deve chegar aos 5 metros.
Aviso amarelo de chuva para Beja e Faro devido à linha de instabilidade, que por acaso o GFS não prevê grande coisa, mas também não previa para este fim-de-semana e acabou por chover até bem.
Para terça e quarta deve continuar a chuva.


----------



## james (26 Out 2015 às 17:50)

Última saída do " GFS " cortou bastante na precipitação no Norte e aumentou bastante no Sul .


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 20:10)

*Análise Terça-Feira
*
Núcleo continua a noroeste de Portugal, pelo dia de amanhã vai ser deslocando para SE/E e até se aproxima relativamente do território, mas perde força:


















Como vêem a pressão barométrica não deve variar muito e as isóbaras estão bem afastadas pelo que não vamos ter vento forte, apenas vento fraco no interior e no sul, vento moderado no litoral e terras altas e mais para o final do dia o litoral norte pode ter vento mais robusto:


















As temperaturas continuam fresca com a ISO 5ºC a invadir o país e a chegar ao Algarve, mas a meio do dia regressa ao sistema Montejunto-Estrela:














Pós-frontais devem começar no litoral norte pelas 00-03h da manhã, com a passagem de uma linha de instabilidade:










Que durante a manhã prolonga-se até ao litoral centro:










Depois pela tarde/noite prolonga-se para o interior:






Pela noite uma linha de instabilidade exclusiva ao norte a acumular bem no Gerês: 










Frentes evidentes nas cartas:














Já sabem que ás vezes os pós-frontais trazem surpresas e imprevistos!

Nos próximos dias o grande acumular será o noroeste do país. Para todo o território ainda devem vir mais frentes no último dia do mês para acabar em grande


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2015 às 20:55)

Fazendo um breve resumo das condições meteorológicas para os Açores nas próximas 48 horas. Um sistema frontal deverá atravessar lentamente o arquipélago com atividade fraca a moderada. Terá maior expressão nos níveis baixos (em altitude é apenas um cavado), especialmente no primeiro quilómetro e meio da atmosfera, e deverá começar as ilhas a partir de amanhã de manhã. A frente quente terá a particularidade de empurrar ar muito seco:












Apesar de haverem ventos moderados a fortes a 850 hPa, a humidade inconsistente dificultará a precipitação:











A atmosfera até aos 500 hPa evidencia humidades relativas interessantes mas não há grandes indicações de movimentos verticais intensos nem de vastas zonas de ar saturado. O CAPE será reduzido e o LI positivo. Desta forma os períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros poderão ser fracos a moderados, tendo também alguma dispersão. Estes serão mais comuns aquando da passagem da frente fria. Não descarto a ocorrência de aguaceiros ou períodos de chuva mais fortes devido a alguma convergência local associada à elevada água precipitável a 850 hPa (>1.5 polegadas = 38 milímetros). Parte dessa mesma água precipitável irá atingir posteriormente o noroeste da Península Ibérica:






Mais para a frente, o pós-frontal, ainda incerto, poderá trazer a primeira massa de ar muito frio da época. Se fosse em Janeiro provavelmente haveria neve em alguns locais inesperados:


----------



## ruka (27 Out 2015 às 16:33)

foi preciso começar a nevar na serra da estrela para o IPMA atualizar a previsão para hoje e amanhã... não percebo estes meteorologistas


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2015 às 19:01)

Tenho algumas expectativas positivas acerca da massa de ar frio que anteriormente mencionei. O ar seco a 700 hPa deve obliterar a maior parte da chuva (e mesmo a 850 hPa o ar não está saturado):











Ainda assim, estou confiante relativamente à ocorrência de aguaceiros de granizo. Quanto à trovoada, bom, deposito a minha ténue esperança (porque trovoada e Açores tipicamente não combinam) no CAPE reduzido a moderado e na bolsa de ar ártico, extremamente fria, em altitude:






Ainda faltam 2 dias. Há que acompanhar.

---

Adição - Na saída do GFS 12+66, para o G. Oriental, o cisalhamento (0-6 kms) tem valores muito elevados (>35 m/s). Desta forma, as nuvens com origem em convecção mais fraca serão literalmente decapitadas. Por outro lado, esta variável poderá auxiliar a formação de células mais fortes se houver condições para tal.


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2015 às 23:25)

O GFS reforça a entrada de ar frio. Será reforçada por uma boa entrada aos 500hpa e aos 850hpa. Este mesmo modelo prevê que a iso0 desça até aos 1200/1300 metros entre a quinta-feira e sexta-feira. Com isto, a montanha do Pico será brindada com um manto de neve razoável, caso se verifique precipitação considerável em altitude. Há um modelo que prevê 15cm de acumulação. Esperar para ver


----------



## Firefigther (28 Out 2015 às 10:30)

Previsão de nuestros ermanos da CEAM - Metereologia para o fim de semana.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2015 às 15:05)

*Análise Quarta-Quinta
*
Alta pressão a vigorar abaixo do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, acima está numa luta com uma depressão que trará vento e chuva para o noroeste.


















Os próximos dois dias serão ligeiramente mais quentes no litoral, com a ISO 10ºC a chegar ao território com a frente quente:










Precipitação no extremo noroeste vai ser um constante das 18h de hoje até à tarde da amanhã. Passagem de frentes sucessivas no extremo da península, Gerês deve acumular bastante: 


























Vento de S/SO será moderado em todo o litoral norte:














No sábado chegará mais chuva e Novembro pode começar em grande no sul.


----------



## lserpa (28 Out 2015 às 17:00)

Para os Açores nesta quinta feira, haverá um agravamento significativo do estado do tempo. 
Espera-se para toda a região vento forte, a muito forte, proveniente de noroeste entre 65 a 80km/h, com maior incidência no grupo ocidental, com rajadas na ordem dos 110km/h.
Haverá precipitação em todas as ilhas. Nota para a montanha do Pico com condições para nevar acima dos 1300/1400 metros.
Descida acentuada da temperatura do ar, na madrugada de sexta-feira.
Destaca-se também a sensação térmica, a qual será muito baixa combinada com a velocidade e rajada do vento.


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2015 às 17:14)

Atualizando a passagem do ar frio pelos Açores... o IPMA já 'oficializou' a possibilidade da ocorrência de aguaceiros de granizo durante a madrugada. A neve, em teoria, deve cingir-se ao único local habitual... a montanha do Pico. Quanto à trovoada, há alguma, pouca, a noroeste do arquipélago:






Há alguma concordância entre o sbCape e o mlCAPE:






O cisalhamento, como escrevi antes, irá estar brutal, despedaçando, a meu ver, a maioria das células com intensidade fraca a moderada:






A humidade muito inconsistente deverá limitar o surgimento das células:






A água precipitável total, fruto da proveniência da massa de ar, será extremamente baixa. Portanto, dificilmente ocorrerão aguaceiros fortes generalizados:






Como neve é carta fora do baralho, as melhores atrações deste evento são mesmo a ondulação marítima, o frio inóspito e os eventuais aguaceiros dispersos de granizo (muito queria eu adicionar trovoada a este lote mas é melhor não).


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2015 às 17:22)

*Análise Sábado - Dia de Halloween - Último dia de Outubro
*
O dia de amanhã será marcada por uma cut-off que se irá estabilizar a noroeste ao longo do dia, valores de pressão não são nada de mais:


















Temperaturas mais frias devem se sentir de sul para norte, com a ISO 5ºC a entrar pelo sudoeste:










O vento deve intensificar-se rapidamente à noite e o ponto máximo deve ser à meia-noite, com rajadas moderadas em todo a costa ocidental podendo chegar a forte:






Vento deve abrandar pela madrugada fora, pelas 06h já está moderado:






Ao longo do dia deve continuar moderado no litoral e fraco no interior, com a chegada da noite deve ser nulo a fraco:










Nebulosidade já chega de oeste, a primeira chuvada deve chegar à capital entre as 00h e as 03h:










Pelas 06h-09h a frente continua rumo ao interior:










E pelas 12h-15h é que sai do território, pós frontais podem chegar ao litoral norte e centro:










Com a chegada da noite podem chegar aguaceiros ao litoral e alguma chuva pode afetar o interior:






Será um dia de chuva normal, maior parte deve acumular cerca de 10 mm-

Carta das frentes:










Bom fim de Outubro


----------

